# Thanks to who ever called the Animal Welfare :D



## Faith

Someone on the fourm decided to call our council and the animal welfare lady was round today at 1pm................

Id like to say thanks for anyone who ever doubted our husbandry we PASSED with FLYING colours ZERO improvments at all they were extreamly happy.

Although the lady and the dog warden knew sod all about the PSL laws or the DWA but still the dog warden is a reptile keeper him self.

So again id like to thank you:no1: for calling them if anything you have proved to everyone on here that there is no doubt in our husbandry at all :flrt:


----------



## Kami22

Thats aweful! Hope that person feels pleased with themselves... 

Well done though on passing!


----------



## Sid.lola

Ha!

nice one


----------



## Faith

Kami22 said:


> Thats aweful! Hope that person feels pleased with themselves...
> 
> Well done though on passing!


Thanks im hoping the person is very very pleased with them self considering they didnt do what they set out to do


----------



## Crownan

Good news for you 

You must be chuffed


----------



## Kami22

Faith said:


> Thanks im hoping the person is very very pleased with them self considering they didnt do what they set out to do


Eugh im fed up of people trying to get one over on others... its turning into a p:censor:g competition...

If you animals are happy and healthy and you know it then there shouldnt be a problem... sorry to rant but it gets me wound up :bash:


----------



## Faith

Crownan said:


> Good news for you
> 
> You must be chuffed


Tbh i think when ever someone gets a call from the animal welfare they get not only a little annoyed at the fact someone thinks they arent good enough but they also worry that it isnt good enough as we all know what half of the AWO think of keeping reptiles.

But yes very very very very very very very very Chuffed


----------



## Faith

Im compleatly agree personally as a reptile keeper and breeder if i thought someone wasnt caring for their reptiles id tell them straight then go round and tell them they need to change this that and what ever i would NEVER give reptiles a bad press by reporting a private keeper.
But someone obviously thought that giving the idiots another reason to moan about keeping is a good thing :whip:



Kami22 said:


> Eugh im fed up of people trying to get one over on others... its turning into a p:censor:g competition...
> 
> If you animals are happy and healthy and you know it then there shouldnt be a problem... sorry to rant but it gets me wound up :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Faith said:


> Someone on the fourm decided to call our council and the animal welfare lady was round today at 1pm................
> 
> Id like to say thanks for anyone who ever doubted our husbandry we PASSED with FLYING colours ZERO improvments at all they were extreamly happy.
> 
> Although the lady and the dog warden knew sod all about the PSL laws or the DWA but still the dog warden is a reptile keeper him self.
> 
> So again id like to thank you:no1: for calling them if anything you have proved to everyone on here that there is no doubt in our husbandry at all :flrt:


Waaaaaahooooooooooooooo yeah go paul an lin 

I knew there would be no problems at all hun 

I have been to your house and seen how all your animals are kept and they are kept in fantastic conditions everything is spot on 

Soooooooooooo glad that they found no faults at all 

and lol yeah lets hope the pathetic lil worm that called them is now extremely fluffed off :lol2::lol2::lol2:

Had every faith in you both hun your acceptional people and treat your animals with love and respect they deserve :flrt:


----------



## Faith

Cheers huni :2thumb:



Emmaj said:


> Waaaaaahooooooooooooooo yeah go paul an lin
> 
> I knew there would be no problems at all hun
> 
> I have been to your house and seen how all your animals are kept and they are kept in fantastic conditions everything is spot on
> 
> Soooooooooooo glad that they found no faults at all
> 
> and lol yeah lets hope the pathetic lil worm that called them is now extremely fluffed off :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Had every faith in you both hun your acceptional people and treat your animals with love and respect they deserve :flrt:


----------



## Crownan

Faith said:


> Tbh i think when ever someone gets a call from the animal welfare they get not only a little annoyed at the fact someone thinks they arent good enough but they also worry that it isnt good enough as we all know what half of the AWO think of keeping reptiles.
> 
> But yes very very very very very very very very Chuffed


 
Totally! I'd be bricking it, even though I probably have no need to!

Its like seeing the old bill, I still get jittery even if Im not doing anything wrong


----------



## purejurrasic

lmfao

I would love to see the application form for the 'breeders' licence they tried to tell you that you needed. :lol2:

Still, Like we all told you, nothing to worry about what so ever, just sit back and be pleased you were able to educate them.


----------



## Dan

purejurrasic said:


> Still, Like we all told you, nothing to worry about what so ever, just sit back and be pleased you were able to educate them.


Agreed, i don't think anyone else was worried for you:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

Faith said:


> Cheers huni :2thumb:


your welcome hun 

I know how it feels have had the RSPCA out to me a few times wanting to do checks on the dogs cos some idiot keeps reporting me................complaint is this 

1) i keep my dogs locked in one crate all day everyday
2) i dont walk my dogs
3) i dont feed them or give them water
4) my house is covered in dog poo and wee
5) i beat the hell out of them 

Now for anyone thats been to my house they will tell you non of the above are true 

I only put them in crates when im out or i have visitors at the monent cos they are all blowing thier coats and my house constantly looks like a husky LOL but if people come to the front door i just leave them out in the yard and kitchen 

But i dont often have visitors lol im a billy no mates :lol2::lol2::lol2:

But tell you somat its great to get that seal of approval from them at the end of the visit


----------



## rachel132002

Oh well if whoever is responsible reads this they will hopefully feel very silly for trying to make you look bad because of their own insecurities...shame some people can't just stay in their boxes.

Knew you'd pass just fine though, as said from beginning i don't think anyone who knows you guys questioned your husbandry at all 

Nice one guys!

Rach


----------



## tarantulabarn

Think we all know what [email protected]@@er called em,


----------



## Faith

Em if it would have been the RSPCA i wouldnt have cared at all i would have let them in to play with the dog.
visit took about an hour for the 1st 30mins she banged on about a psl and breeders licence because we have more than 6 of the same species :?
Silly woman there is no such law at all.
15 mins looking at the reptiles and then the rest asking about the dog who she wasnt here to check at all asking if it lives outside eh silly person.


Emmaj said:


> your welcome hun
> 
> I know how it feels have had the RSPCA out to me a few times wanting to do checks on the dogs cos some idiot keeps reporting me................complaint is this
> 
> 1) i keep my dogs locked in one crate all day everyday
> 2) i dont walk my dogs
> 3) i dont feed them or give them water
> 4) my house is covered in dog poo and wee
> 5) i beat the hell out of them
> 
> Now for anyone thats been to my house they will tell you non of the above are true
> 
> I only put them in crates when im out or i have visitors at the monent cos they are all blowing thier coats and my house constantly looks like a husky LOL but if people come to the front door i just leave them out in the yard and kitchen
> 
> But i dont often have visitors lol im a billy no mates :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> But tell you somat its great to get that seal of approval from them at the end of the visit


----------



## purejurrasic

tarantulabarn said:


> Think we all know what [email protected]@@er called em,


yeah we do, but not allowed to talk about it :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Faith said:


> Em if it would have been the RSPCA i wouldnt have cared at all i would have let them in to play with the dog.
> visit took about an hour for the 1st 30mins she banged on about a psl and breeders licence because we have more than 6 of the same species :?
> Silly woman there is no such law at all.
> 15 mins looking at the reptiles and then the rest asking about the dog who she wasnt here to check at all asking if it lives outside eh silly person.


 
Yeah hmmmm odd person you should have told her no she has her own 6ft viv to live in :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

tarantulabarn said:


> Think we all know what [email protected]@@er called em,


Yeah i was thinking that too :whistling2:: victory:


----------



## Dan

Jasper Aids Kings Everyday - in case there was any doubt


----------



## purejurrasic

BTW emma

You need to change your siggy !


----------



## Emmaj

purejurrasic said:


> BTW emma
> 
> You need to change your siggy !


LOL i know i have the rottie to add on an the skunk 

i cant do them though so gonna have to be nice to someone who can :lol2:


----------



## tarantulabarn

purejurrasic said:


> yeah we do, but not allowed to talk about it :bash:


 
Oh go on, i dont care if i get banned for naming the stupid little [email protected] 

If you do the dirty on someone on a public forum then you should expect to be named for the sake of the rest of the subscribers, unless the forum mods beleive in double standards that is!


----------



## purejurrasic

well i was talking about the rt shipment, but i noticed theres no love out to me, is that cos I didnt buy u a skunk?


----------



## Emmaj

LOL Ooooooooo yeah i forgot about that :lol2:


Awwwwwwwwww always love coming out to you from me hun:flrt::lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic

Faith, just goes to show, the grass may look greener on the other side, but if the soil aint so good the plants die.

the green grass needs a good 'rake' now and again


----------



## RasperAndy

nice one :2thumb:

i have more than 6 crickets do i need a license?

and worms

i had no worries at all for you, i new you would pass : victory:


----------



## Slinkies mum

A lot of these sort of reports to the authorities are out of total ignorance, which is just sooooooooo annoying. I got reported to the RSPCA when I had the shop because my guinea pigs were squealing, which apparently is a sign of starvation. Why didn't she just ask why they sqeaked so much when she went up to them, plus she must have been blind not to see the enormous feeder clipped to the side of the run.
The thing is other people see the RSPCA in the shop and nasty rumours start.
Did you ask them to make sure that the complaint was logged as a malicious complaint? incase this person decides to try it on again after a while. :censor::cussing::censor:


----------



## Faith

Guys and girls thanks for the support but i want the thread to stay open so if anyone ever thinks we dont cut it where the AWA is concerned then this will prove them wrong


----------



## Faith

Yes you must buy a breeders license that will cost you 49p as they come in a cornflakes packet 


RasperAndy said:


> nice one :2thumb:
> 
> i have more than 6 crickets do i need a license?
> 
> and worms
> 
> i had no worries at all for you, i new you would pass : victory:


----------



## RasperAndy

Faith said:


> Yes you must buy a breeders license that will cost you 49p as they come in a cornflakes packet


can you lend me 47p then?


----------



## Faith

This complaint was not out of ignorance at all it was a fellow keeper, which i think is a joke.
Ive told them it was rubbish and they can see for them self the thing is they are not welcome to come back for a follow on visit because there is no need to :2thumb:


Slinkies mum said:


> A lot of these sort of reports to the authorities are out of total ignorance, which is just sooooooooo annoying. I got reported to the RSPCA when I had the shop because my guinea pigs were squealing, which apparently is a sign of starvation. Why didn't she just ask why they sqeaked so much when she went up to them, plus she must have been blind not to see the enormous feeder clipped to the side of the run.
> The thing is other people see the RSPCA in the shop and nasty rumours start.
> Did you ask them to make sure that the complaint was logged as a malicious complaint? incase this person decides to try it on again after a while. :censor::cussing::censor:


----------



## Faith

RasperAndy said:


> can you lend me 47p then?


ive only got 45p sorry


----------



## Kami22

You dont really need a breeders licence do you? (sorry im a bit naive with these matters) I wanna breed my beardies...

Its better if you dont name names because then they dont get the attention they so obviously crave!


----------



## RasperAndy

Faith said:


> ive only got 45p sorry


oh dear, anybody want to buy 3 crickets :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj

RasperAndy said:


> oh dear, anybody want to buy 3 crickets :2thumb:


I have a spare penny you can borrow :lol2:


----------



## Faith

No you dont as yet there is no such law their may very well be one in the future but at the moment no.
Making money is nothing to do with the PSL its a tax issue.
The only species there is a breeders license for is dogs if you breed over 5 litters a season you need a license 


Kami22 said:


> You dont really need a breeders licence do you? (sorry im a bit naive with these matters) I wanna breed my beardies...
> 
> Its better if you dont name names because then they dont get the attention they so obviously crave!


----------



## RasperAndy

Emmaj said:


> I have a spare penny you can borrow :lol2:


still 1p short, fancy selling a dog and giving me the change?


----------



## Emmaj

RasperAndy said:


> still 1p short, fancy selling a dog and giving me the change?


 
Hmmm i could push to the 2p would rather keep the dogs :lol2:


----------



## piglet79

Hi 

All I can say is this guy must be a :no1: C:censor:NT to do this and I don't use that word lightly:blush:

This guy obviously has no life no friends and no brain :2wallbang:

Well done to you for passing with flying colours and for anyone who knows the guy in question give him a good bit*h slap from me :lol2:

Piglet79


----------



## BecciBoo

For all those presuming it was me/us...then you are very much mistaken. I have no reason to call animal welfare and if you like then you can check phone records etc. There are OTHERs on this forum.

Just thought i'd clear that up.


----------



## Faith

BecciBoo said:


> For all those presuming it was me/us...then you are very much mistaken. I have no reason to call animal welfare and if you like then you can check phone records etc. There are OTHERs on this forum.
> 
> Just thought i'd clear that up.


Who said it was you? 
No one now as i said before i dont want my thrad closed so if you dont mind


----------



## RasperAndy

Emmaj said:


> Hmmm i could push to the 2p would rather keep the dogs :lol2:


thanks, now i can get get my license

*the 3 crickets are no longer for sale, sorry to mess you all around but i have decided to keep them*


----------



## Faith

RasperAndy said:


> thanks, now i can get get my license
> 
> *the 3 crickets are no longer for sale, sorry to mess you all around but i have decided to keep them*


You need that license before you can sell them anyway tut tut your a naught boy


----------



## Emmaj

RasperAndy said:


> thanks, now i can get get my license
> 
> *the 3 crickets are no longer for sale, sorry to mess you all around but i have decided to keep them*


:lol2: i hope you have many years enjoying your license :lol2:


----------



## BecciBoo

purejurrasic said:


> Faith, just goes to show, the grass may look greener on the other side, but if the soil aint so good the plants die.
> 
> the green grass needs a good 'rake' now and again





Faith said:


> Who said it was you?
> No one now as i said before i dont want my thrad closed so if you dont mind


:yeahright:

FFS grow up!

I have far better things to do with my time!


----------



## RasperAndy

i'm more worried about the 6 women i keep under the stairs for breeding to be honest

but at least the crickets are ok : victory:


----------



## Faith

BecciBoo said:


> :yeahright:
> 
> FFS grow up!
> 
> I have far better things to do with my time!


Then go and do it no one is asking you to post here are they?
there is however a saying if the cap fits............


----------



## Emmaj

Faith said:


> You need that license before you can sell them anyway tut tut your a naught boy


see how nice was i helping him to not break the license law :lol2:


----------



## Faith

RasperAndy said:


> i'm more worried about the 6 women i keep under the stairs for breeding to be honest
> 
> but at least the crickets are ok : victory:


You have to make sure they have enough space to move around and walk about and temps are spot on and thy hav enough to eat and your not allowed to cause them any harm


----------



## Emmaj

RasperAndy said:


> i'm more worried about the 6 women i keep under the stairs for breeding to be honest
> 
> but at least the crickets are ok : victory:


 
OMG i always wondered where my aunt celia vanished to i bet she is under your stairs aint she :whip::lol2:


----------



## Kami22

Faith said:


> No you dont as yet there is no such law their may very well be one in the future but at the moment no.
> Making money is nothing to do with the PSL its a tax issue.
> The only species there is a breeders license for is dogs if you breed over 5 litters a season you need a license


Thats good! no chance of that then cos im terrified of dogs! 
Whats a PSL?


----------



## Faith

Kami22 said:


> Thats good! no chance of that then cos im terrified of dogs!
> Whats a PSL?


Its a pet shop licence which some councils are a bit hazy on including mine,
You need a PSL if you buy a reptile with the pure intention of selling it


----------



## RasperAndy

Emmaj said:


> OMG i always wondered where my aunt celia vanished to i bet she is under your stairs aint she :whip::lol2:


yeah, she says hi :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Kami22

Aaaaah ok.... thats ok then...

Sorry for thread jacking but just thought I would ask someone who knows


----------



## Faith

No worries 
There is a thread in this section i think its a sticky topic about psl 


Kami22 said:


> Aaaaah ok.... thats ok then...
> 
> Sorry for thread jacking but just thought I would ask someone who knows


----------



## snakearms

Faith said:


> Someone on the fourm decided to call our council and the animal welfare lady was round today at 1pm................
> 
> Id like to say thanks for anyone who ever doubted our husbandry we PASSED with FLYING colours ZERO improvments at all they were extreamly happy.
> 
> Although the lady and the dog warden knew sod all about the PSL laws or the DWA but still the dog warden is a reptile keeper him self.
> 
> So again id like to thank you:no1: for calling them if anything you have proved to everyone on here that there is no doubt in our husbandry at all :flrt:


 
congrats on passing
you are the 3rd or 4th person that ive read about being reported in the past couple of days!!


----------



## linda.t

glad u passed.:2thumb:
i just don't understand why some people want to be so nasty and do this sort of thing.:bash:


----------



## Faith

snakearms said:


> congrats on passing
> you are the 3rd or 4th person that ive read about being reported in the past couple of days!!


Really oh thats not good  tbh i would have thought a REAL reptile keeper would never report against another, in fact id go round the persons house and tell them straight about the condition of the pets


----------



## ukreticnut

linda.t said:


> glad u passed.:2thumb:
> i just don't understand why some people want to be so nasty and do this sort of thing.:bash:


i do, it's cause they wont fu:censor:ing grow up.

little do they realise it will damage the hobby in whole more than the individual

it will all add up to the total number of reports at years end.

nice one to$$ers:no1:


----------



## Storm Python

Damn Faith iv'e seen first hand how you & Paul keep your reps & there nothing more that perfectly looked after.
I have bought from & sold to you & paul & have been very impressed with what iv'e seen i cant believe anyone has reported you for anything.
Just goes to show some people are real 2 faced sh!ts
Glad everything was 100%.
steve


----------



## Andy

Well done on passing just a quick question. I had the council contact me to come check my stuff as someone rang with a complaint but i told them they are not welcome to come around and if they wanted to then to go through the correct channels and never heard from them again. Do the council have a right to come and enter your property? because I was just calling their bluff not that I have anything to hide I just didnt appreciate them coming.


----------



## stephenie191

Andy said:


> Well done on passing just a quick question. I had the council contact me to come check my stuff as someone rang with a complaint but i told them they are not welcome to come around and if they wanted to then to go through the correct channels and never heard from them again. Do the council have a right to come and enter your property? because I was just calling their bluff not that I have anything to hide I just didnt appreciate them coming.


I would also tell them where to go!

I wouldn't let anyone in my house to 'inspect' my standards of care. I don't have to prove to anyone i'm a good pet owner.


----------



## Maureen Collinson

BecciBoo said:


> For all those presuming it was me/us...then you are very much mistaken. I have no reason to call animal welfare and if you like then you can check phone records etc. There are OTHERs on this forum.
> 
> Just thought i'd clear that up.


Now that is a very interesting quote there BecciBoo, and it sure caught my eye quickly, and gave me the urge to investigate you further. Found out some very interesting facts about you too, but first of all, I have to say to come forward in that way could be taken, and seen as the action of a guilty person, so would have been better for you to have said nothing here. As to what the guilt is exactly, if any, I don't know, but you are very suspect in my eyes now. I find myself saying perhaps you did not make any phone calls but maybe know who did??????? I have other things also revolving around my mind too, and all due to this little quote above from you. Hmmmmm....................................................

I am assuming due to your career choice that you are quite intelligent Becci, but in order to be successful you will need bags of common sense too, and lets just say, it needs working at.

Mo.


----------



## kaimarion

I think it would be great if they paid me a visit cause it would certainly be entertaining :lol2:.

Anyway name&shame?....PM :whistling2:.


EDIT: Forgot to say well done on passing with flying colours.........so well done.


----------



## Sueg65

Well done on the 100%, keep up your good work :no1:

I cant see why people have to be so petty just glad you could prove them wrong.


----------



## Faith

Ok the way it was explained to me is that they have a warrent card, which means its quite easy for them to get a warrent to search the premisis
They are actually enviormental health that come round and they are the appointed awo.
So basically yes but there are conditions to them visiting.
The way they contactd you were the correct channels, if you are a council tenant then you have no choice, i believe it states in most tenancys that they are allowed to enter, however if you are private then you have some leyway.


Andy said:


> Well done on passing just a quick question. I had the council contact me to come check my stuff as someone rang with a complaint but i told them they are not welcome to come around and if they wanted to then to go through the correct channels and never heard from them again. Do the council have a right to come and enter your property? because I was just calling their bluff not that I have anything to hide I just didnt appreciate them coming.


----------



## Faith

Thats the point if they have recieved a complaint you do have to prove it they dont have to prove your guilt, we are talking about offical council workers not rspca.
The council workers have power of entry like if they wanted to inspect a take away shop they can just pop by.


stephenie191 said:


> I would also tell them where to go!
> 
> I wouldn't let anyone in my house to 'inspect' my standards of care. I don't have to prove to anyone i'm a good pet owner.


----------



## Andy

Faith said:


> Ok the way it was explained to me is that they have a warrent card, which means its quite easy for them to get a warrent to search the premisis
> They are actually enviormental health that come round and they are the appointed awo.
> So basically yes but there are conditions to them visiting.
> The way they contactd you were the correct channels, if you are a council tenant then you have no choice, i believe it states in most tenancys that they are allowed to enter, however if you are private then you have some leyway.


Interesting. I thought only the police had the power to enter your propery uninvited. Oh and the gasboard.


----------



## Kami22

Hang on ill ask because I work for the council... please dont eat me for it im just a temp!


----------



## tick

Hi Faith 
Man your really not having a lot of luck at the mo glad to see you passed though well done you:lol2::no1:


----------



## MrMike

Well, seems you have proven someone wrong  Some people eh, well anyway congratulations on passing, I'm sure there is nothing more satisfying :2thumb:


----------



## Faith

Your correct but if they go to the justice of peace and get a warrent which they can they have the right to enter if your there or not 


Andy said:


> Interesting. I thought only the police had the power to enter your propery uninvited. Oh and the gasboard.


----------



## Andy

I think if it came down to it though you are better off letting them in so they can see you have nothing to hide. i was just that annoyed someone had reported me. Never found out who but I have my suspicions.


----------



## Roewammi

yay you! surely you can suss out who did it cause only some people know where you live???

SOD THEM!!!!

HAHA!


----------



## RasperAndy

what we should of done.............

i hide in the loft and when they arrive i make a few banging noises, then when they walk around the house upstairs i could start shouting help help they only feed me on a Friday, I've been held prisoner for 8 months and I'm starting to eat my own toes, please let me go................

see what animal welfare could do about that :2thumb:


----------



## Faith

Roewammi said:


> yay you! surely you can suss out who did it cause only some people know where you live???
> 
> SOD THEM!!!!
> 
> HAHA!


Oh we know who it is hun not to worry about that 



RasperAndy said:


> what we should of done.............
> 
> i hide in the loft and when they arrive i make a few banging noises, then when they walk around the house upstairs i could start shouting help help they only feed me on a Friday, I've been held prisoner for 8 months and I'm starting to eat my own toes, please let me go................
> 
> see what animal welfare could do about that :2thumb:


:lol2:


----------



## pam b

Congrats to both of you:no1:

Doesnt take an Einstein to work out who it was:whistling2:, just sit back and think of the bad karma heading in a certain direction:lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic

BecciBoo said:


> :yeahright:
> 
> FFS grow up!
> 
> I have far better things to do with my time!


oh, sorry, thought you had already finished removing any trace of the fact you buy to sell for profit from your web site. best let you get on with it then.

Other than that, cos i know our friendly mod has lots to do these days, and so the thread dont get closed, I shall reframe from further reply.

Have a nice day, now. :flrt:


----------



## Faith

Hi Pam thanks 


pam b said:


> Congrats to both of you:no1:
> 
> Doesnt take an Einstein to work out who it was:whistling2:, just sit back and think of the bad karma heading in a certain direction:lol2:


----------



## wayakinwolf

*passed*

Hi Faith, soo glad you passed with flying colours, & i know just how hurtful you must`ve felt when they came, cos i starts to make you question yourself when all along you know alls well. I had a forum member report me to the RSPCA a couple of weeks ago & i also PASSED with flying colours & she even thanked me for teaching her some things she didn`t know about snakes & Ts.
I wouldn`t mind, but this person is being a complete To**er just becaue he owes me some money!! work that one out folks eh!!


----------



## RedGex

Hi
Glad to hear it went so well, turns out then that the sly dogs who reported you actually just got you one big pat on the back! You should be proud of yourselves coz I would've thought that anyone sent to investigate rep keepers would've been looking for faults anywhere they could!

Hope you're gonna have some well earned bevvies later! :2thumb:


----------



## Faith

wayakinwolf said:


> Hi Faith, soo glad you passed with flying colours, & i know just how hurtful you must`ve felt when they came, cos i starts to make you question yourself when all along you know alls well. I had a forum member report me to the RSPCA a couple of weeks ago & i also PASSED with flying colours & she even thanked me for teaching her some things she didn`t know about snakes & Ts.
> I wouldn`t mind, but this person is being a complete To**er just becaue he owes me some money!! work that one out folks eh!!


Oh after this i can believe anything 



RedGex said:


> Hi
> Glad to hear it went so well, turns out then that the sly dogs who reported you actually just got you one big pat on the back! You should be proud of yourselves coz I would've thought that anyone sent to investigate rep keepers would've been looking for faults anywhere they could!
> 
> Hope you're gonna have some well earned bevvies later! :2thumb:


Thanks  and yup you would think they would look for th tinyist thing


----------



## debcot1

OMG!! havent people got better things to do with their time than to report people?
to whoever it was....GET A LIFE.


----------



## Maureen Collinson

Hi Lin and Paul. 

Glad to hear that everything went the way it should, and that you and your animals are all okay after having had some scum of the earth trying hard to get you all kicked down with no reason, other than it seems, wanting to get at you.  

You have all brushed up well, but the mud is truly stuck elsewhere. 

Mo. x


----------



## Faith

Thanks hun


----------



## Young_Gun

Nice one Lin and Paul, there was never cause to worry tho


----------



## Faith

Young_Gun said:


> Nice one Lin and Paul, there was never cause to worry tho


Ta very muchly :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Maureen Collinson said:


> Now that is a very interesting quote there BecciBoo, and it sure caught my eye quickly, and gave me the urge to investigate you further. Found out some very interesting facts about you too, but first of all, I have to say to come forward in that way could be taken, and seen as the action of a guilty person, so would have been better for you to have said nothing here. As to what the guilt is exactly, if any, I don't know, but you are very suspect in my eyes now. I find myself saying perhaps you did not make any phone calls but maybe know who did??????? I have other things also revolving around my mind too, and all due to this little quote above from you. Hmmmmm....................................................
> 
> I am assuming due to your career choice that you are quite intelligent Becci, but in order to be successful you will need bags of common sense too, and lets just say, it needs working at.
> 
> Mo.


Becci posted cos everyone is surmising that it was her partner who called the animal welfare, if someone was implying ditta had done something id jump on the thread and do exactly the same, doesnt mean im guilty of anything, just as if diablo was gettin accused of something im sure faith would have something to say too 

im probably gunna get flamed here but i dont particularly care, im just sayin that i personally dont think it was either becci or her partner who did it, who would be so bloody stupid as it would look obvious who it was after all the stuff thats gone on lately? i actually think that someone has seen the poo thats been goin on and taken advantage of the situation to report diablo just to cause trouble and is hiding behind the accused person cos they know people will automatically think its them, c'mon diablo has had his fair share of run ins with people on the forum and has very likely pissed people off in the past, so recent events have offered pissed off people an opportunity to try n cause trouble for diablo and faith, and use accused person as a scape goat


----------



## the-tick

well done guys and if having 6 or more you need a psl how do I quantify a mealie culture ? lol


----------



## tinkrebel

I'm not going to say well done, because from what I've read of your posts, there was never any doubt as to how you kept your reptiles, so no need to praise for something, that you do as routine :no1:

I think 98% of people on this site would pass an inspection with flying colours, as they do care about the animals welfare and want whats best for them. Perhaps these agencies, should spend more time looking into the 2% that don't care what condition animal are either kept or sold in.


----------



## Faith

Im sorry but no one said it was jake or becci that reported any one this post is NOT about them at all so id thank you not to bother posting about them, it also has naff all to do with Diablo he is BANNED it was not him who was reported.
Yes Diablo has had run ins with a lot of people on here but the difference is he tells them to their face or via the phone or pm which ever he does NOT do things crypticaly, he is always up front and to the point!
You are welcome to have your point and your own thoughts but i KNOW who reported us so it makes no difference what people think!!! :bash:
No one is using anyone as a scape goat.

This thread is to show people that reptile keepers are good enough to pass the most stupid questioning and the anti attuide of the people who work for the local councils!


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> Becci posted cos everyone is surmising that it was her partner who called the animal welfare, if someone was implying ditta had done something id jump on the thread and do exactly the same, doesnt mean im guilty of anything, just as if diablo was gettin accused of something im sure faith would have something to say too
> 
> im probably gunna get flamed here but i dont particularly care, im just sayin that i personally dont think it was either becci or her partner who did it, who would be so bloody stupid as it would look obvious who it was after all the stuff thats gone on lately? i actually think that someone has seen the shit thats been goin on and taken advantage of the situation to report diablo just to cause trouble and is hiding behind the accused person cos they know people will automatically think its them, c'mon diablo has had his fair share of run ins with people on the forum and has very likely pissed people off in the past, so recent events have offered pissed off people an opportunity to try n cause trouble for diablo and faith, and use accused person as a scape goat


----------



## Faith

tinkrebel said:


> I'm not going to say well done, because from what I've read of your posts, there was never any doubt as to how you kept your reptiles, so no need to praise for something, that you do as routine :no1:
> 
> I think 98% of people on this site would pass an inspection with flying colours, as they do care about the animals welfare and want whats best for them. Perhaps these agencies, should spend more time looking into the 2% that don't care what condition animal are either kept or sold in.


Thank you


----------



## neep_neep

Dan said:


> Jasper Aids Kings Everyday - in case there was any doubt


Perhaps it was this post that brought certain names into it? If we're talking cryptic


----------



## ViRMiN

Nice one! :2thumb:


----------



## Faith

Other people can think what they like, im not naming and shaming anyone karma has its ways


neep_neep said:


> Perhaps it was this post that brought certain names into it? If we're talking cryptic


----------



## Faith

ViRMiN said:


> Nice one! :2thumb:


TAAAAAA lol


----------



## royalnking

Ha ha this nasty sneeky little plan to knock you when you are down backfired didn't it. Instead of causing you more problems all it's actually done is given you an official seal of approval :no1: well done.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Faith said:


> Im sorry but no one said it was jake or becci that reported any one this post is NOT about them at all so id thank you not to bother posting about them, it also has naff all to do with Diablo he is BANNED it was not him who was reported.
> Yes Diablo has had run ins with a lot of people on here but the difference is he tells them to their face or via the phone or pm which ever he does NOT do things crypticaly, he is always up front and to the point!
> You are welcome to have your point and your own thoughts but i KNOW who reported us so it makes no difference what people think!!! :bash:
> No one is using anyone as a scape goat.
> 
> This thread is to show people that reptile keepers are good enough to pass the most stupid questioning and the anti attuide of the people who work for the local councils!


 
as you said, im welcome to have my point.......
you may not be naming anyone directly but sometimes being indirect is just as obvious. It might make no difference what other people think but to post a thread like this anyway allows people to build up thoughts, ideas, accusations, and i know you're not stupid faith, far from it, so i have no doubt before you posted this thread that you knew people would draw conclusions to who they think it was, and after recent events its pretty obvious who people will think it is. And sayin "i dont want people to name names" makes you look good cos you look like you're not tryna stir it, or at least not look like you're directly stirring it. But yet it is still damaging to the other person cos speculation is building, n without proof of who it was imo people shouldnt be allowed to speculate, especially when someones reputation is on the line. Not only do you not want it closed cos you want people to see that youve passed inspection, and rightly so, id want to voice that fact if it was me, but i also feel that if it was closed other people wouldnt be able to comment on the thread and let the speculation go even further

as for diablo sayin it to peoples face, i never even questioned that he did anything else, i was merely stating that some people hold grudges that can last a life time, so the possibility of someone who holds a grudge against diablo using this horrible situation as an opportunity to cause trouble without being caught should not be ruled out 



neep_neep said:


> Perhaps it was this post that brought certain names into it? If we're talking cryptic


it was that post exactly that brought certain names into it,you're right, and if we are gunna leave names out of it and not let people speculate further i think posts like that should be removed, including mine if the mods think that my posts (whether positive or negative towards the accused person) identify who it is thought to be


----------



## Fangio

Congrats guys, I did say to Paul that you'd have no problems.:2thumb:

I hope the person who did this gets their karma back ten-fold.:whip:


----------



## sparkle

I knew when you told me the other day they were coming it would be ok... 
this happened to me once to and same result... passed with no recomendations.. i wish they would let on who called but i think its against DPA..


----------



## Andy

sparkle said:


> I knew when you told me the other day they were coming it would be ok...
> this happened to me once to and same result... passed with no recomendations.. i wish they would let on who called but i think its against DPA..


So no one even knows for definate who called them?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

sparkle said:


> I knew when you told me the other day they were coming it would be ok...
> this happened to me once to and same result... passed with no recomendations.. i wish they would let on who called but i think its against DPA..


 
so in the quote below, as highlighted in bold, the "I KNOW" who it is, is *REALLY* "i know who i think it is but cant prove it cos its against DPA to give names of the complainant so thus i am just assuming"



Faith said:


> Im sorry but no one said it was jake or becci that reported any one this post is NOT about them at all so id thank you not to bother posting about them, it also has naff all to do with Diablo he is BANNED it was not him who was reported.
> Yes Diablo has had run ins with a lot of people on here but the difference is he tells them to their face or via the phone or pm which ever he does NOT do things crypticaly, he is always up front and to the point!
> You are welcome to have your point and your own thoughts but *i KNOW* who reported us so it makes no difference what people think!!! :bash:
> No one is using anyone as a scape goat.
> 
> This thread is to show people that reptile keepers are good enough to pass the most stupid questioning and the anti attuide of the people who work for the local councils!


----------



## sparkle

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> so in the quote below, as highlighted in bold, the "I KNOW" who it is, is *REALLY* "i know who i think it is but cant prove it cos its against DPA to give names of the complainant so thus i am just assuming"


 
ive no idea cat.... i wasnt trying to argue... i was merely stating that DPA usually stops people from being told although the RSPCA let it slip whod called about me... on the side... but off record....


----------



## Faith

No, who said the person who came to check us out gave us any information i didn't.
Fact of the matter is the EMAIL was rcieve with very very specific information that only 3 people on this forum knew.
Im glad your in my head and know what im thinking its a special power that is :lol2:

As for people not being allowed to speculate how am i meant to stop that im not a mod as far as im aware im sticking to the rules.
If you dont like the thread dont post in it dont read it and stop replying.



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> so in the quote below, as highlighted in bold, the "I KNOW" who it is, is *REALLY* "i know who i think it is but cant prove it cos its against DPA to give names of the complainant so thus i am just assuming"


----------



## Faith

Andy said:


> So no one even knows for definate who called them?


No one called them it was an email, the called in the post title is a figure of speach.

As i just said only 3 people on the forum had the information the inspector came with and 2 of them have no problem with us and are very very good friends


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Faith said:


> Im glad your in my head and know what im thinking its a special power that is :lol2:


sarcasm really doesnt become you Faith...........

i never said i was in your head nor do i think i am, nor would i wish to be in fact! thus far i have refrained from makin sarcy comments cos i was tryna keep it adult, though i can see now that will never be

i wouldnt put it past either of you to threaten or go all out to get someone who's p*ssed you off


----------



## brittone05

Well I totally agree, it is a VERY sad day in the reptile hobby when private keepers shop other private keepers for thier own personal issues.

I knew that you would be fine hun - the passion you emit when you both speak of reptiles is plainly obvious to anyone and the care and love you give all of your reps is 2nd to none!

Big well done for educating the dog warden too


----------



## Andy

Sorry have to ask, why on earth was a dog warden there?!


----------



## brittone05

Far as I know it is standard practice for them to send the appointed AWA officer along with the PSL officers.

In our case, the AWA officer is also the head of the dog warden section and a fellow reptile keepr too


----------



## Dan

Andy said:


> Sorry have to ask, why on earth was a dog warden there?!


Maybe a personal insult towards Lin was taken litterally?:lol2:


----------



## brittone05

ARRRRRRRRR - I am moving whilst Lin takes a hefty swipe at you hehehe


----------



## Maureen Collinson

Dan said:


> Maybe a personal insult towards Lin was taken litterally?:lol2:


Dan,

Your sense of humor is just so wicked, but got to love it. :2thumb::no1:

EDIT. As an after thought. Sorry Lin. I could not help myself here. Dans comment appealed to my rather wicked sense of humor. ' Hides embarrassed face from view', and continues to chuckle. LOL


----------



## Prettyjoby

shocking that one snake keeper would do this to another..
goes to show you should watch what you say online :/


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Prettyjoby said:


> shocking that one snake keeper would do this to another..
> goes to show you should watch what you say online :/


how do you know its a snake keeper then? 
how do you even know it was someone on the forum? 

whos not to say a neighbour has seen animals going in and out of their house n they thought something dodgy was goin on ? my point is, who knows n allowin speculation doesnt help the matter


----------



## Blazin

''Someone on the fourm decided to call our council and the animal welfare lady was round today at 1pm................''

quoted from first post hehe


----------



## Dan

Foofoowhatever - Can i ask, are you friends with the girl who posted so defensively earlier?


----------



## Faith

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> sarcasm really doesnt become you Faith...........
> 
> i never said i was in your head nor do i think i am, nor would i wish to be in fact! thus far i have refrained from makin sarcy comments cos i was tryna keep it adult, though i can see now that will never be
> 
> * i wouldnt put it past either of you to threaten or go all out to get someone who's p*ssed you off*


Erm excuse me who are you to even think you know what we are like as far as im aware i met one part of the reptile taxi over a year ago so dont even start to try and judge me.



brittone05 said:


> Well I totally agree, it is a VERY sad day in the reptile hobby when private keepers shop other private keepers for thier own personal issues.
> 
> I knew that you would be fine hun - the passion you emit when you both speak of reptiles is plainly obvious to anyone and the care and love you give all of your reps is 2nd to none!
> 
> Big well done for educating the dog warden too


Thank you huni :flrt:



Andy said:


> Sorry have to ask, why on earth was a dog warden there?!


They came along with the awa woman as they have a intrest in reptiles and he is a reptile keeper, as brit says below was basically the same.



brittone05 said:


> Far as I know it is standard practice for them to send the appointed AWA officer along with the PSL officers.
> 
> In our case, the AWA officer is also the head of the dog warden section and a fellow reptile keepr too


Yup see above



Dan said:


> Maybe a personal insult towards Lin was taken litterally?:lol2:


Ohhhh just you wait you obviously havent seen the pictures :Na_Na_Na_Na:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> how do you know its a snake keeper then?
> how do you even know it was someone on the forum?
> 
> whos not to say a neighbour has seen animals going in and out of their house n they thought something dodgy was goin on ? my point is, who knows n allowin speculation doesnt help the matter


oh give up for crying out loud ive asked you not to read the thread if you dont like it that much, the person did me a favour i have an offical seal of approval.......
now as i said if you bothered to read the thread instead of jumping as soon as you see something you dont like you would have seen the post where i said the person gave very specific details to what we keep and what we do our full names etc only 3 people on this forum know those details. 
If you have that much of a problem with my thread report it or get a mod to clean it up.

Im over the moon and the rainbow that we managed to educate an anti and get them out my house with out one single improvment needed!


----------



## Dan

Faith said:


> Ohhhh just you wait you obviously havent seen the pictures :Na_Na_Na_Na:


That it?
I was braced for SOOOO much more, even logged of MSN! :lol2:

As for pictures, errm i'm married so i'll guess that on a public forum i should say, "i don't want to see them"?


----------



## Pliskens_Chains

whoa thats harsh that somebody did that... obviously its someone that had your address inorder to know where to send them (that must shorten the list some).
i'd be extremely p:censor:d if someone did that to me just to be spiteful.
Glad there was no backlash from this and that it all turned out well in the end. Guess thats 2 fingers up at the person that called them on you.


----------



## Prettyjoby

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> how do you know its a snake keeper then?
> how do you even know it was someone on the forum?
> 
> whos not to say a neighbour has seen animals going in and out of their house n they thought something dodgy was goin on ? my point is, who knows n allowin speculation doesnt help the matter


no offense to you , or anyone else here, but I don't know you, OR the OP, or anyone in the thread. I am completely void of all the politics involved.
However from reading the thread thoroughly the logical assumption was that the OP knew who had reported her, as she clearly states this several times. I am sure she would know what she has and has not told other people.

Therefore assuming her to be honest (again I don't know her) She probably does know who it was and that it was someone on this forum.

Hence my comment.


----------



## Faith

Who said thats it im going to hunt you down and threaten you now until you give it i'll bide my time ta very muchly


Dan said:


> That it?
> I was braced for SOOOO much more, even logged of MSN! :lol2:
> 
> As for pictures, errm i'm married so i'll guess that on a public forum i should say, "i don't want to see them"?


----------



## Faith

Prettyjoby said:


> no offense to you , or anyone else here, but I don't know you, OR the OP, or anyone in the thread. I am completely void of all the politics involved.
> However from reading the thread thoroughly the logical assumption was that the OP knew who had reported her, as she clearly states this several times. I am sure she would know what she has and has not told other people.
> 
> Therefore assuming her to be honest (again I don't know her) She probably does know who it was and that it was someone on this forum.
> 
> Hence my comment.


Logic thank you very much


----------



## Reptilover

hmm congrats on passing, and boo to the reporter/s :bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Dan said:


> Foofoowhatever - Can i ask, are you friends with the girl who posted so defensively earlier?


i know her and have spoken to her on the forum, we have never met though i have met her other half 



Faith said:


> Erm excuse me who are you to even think you know what we are like as far as im aware i met one part of the reptile taxi over a year ago so dont even start to try and judge me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you huni :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> They came along with the awa woman as they have a intrest in reptiles and he is a reptile keeper, as brit says below was basically the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup see above
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh just you wait you obviously havent seen the pictures :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> oh give up for crying out loud ive asked you not to read the thread if you dont like it that much, the person did me a favour i have an offical seal of approval.......
> now as i said if you bothered to read the thread instead of jumping as soon as you see something you dont like you would have seen the post where i said the person gave very specific details to what we keep and what we do our full names etc only 3 people on this forum know those details.
> If you have that much of a problem with my thread report it or get a mod to clean it up.
> 
> Im over the moon and the rainbow that we managed to educate an anti and get them out my house with out one single improvment needed!


yes you do have an official seal of approval.... whos to say you didnt call the bloody people yourselves just to get the seal of approval to make you look better on the forum and in recent incidents? now theres surmising for ya.......

i shouldnt judge you? but yet you post all these threads about recent events with information <<that may or may not be true, who knows>> that allows people to judge others.........

so all the people who came to your bbq dont know what you keep, what you do or what your full names are? they didnt see your collection whilst they were there?

as or jumpin on the thread without readin it, i have actually and have interprutted <SP> it how i see it. N just cos i dont like what i read doesnt mean i cant nor shouldnt reply to it, i will do so if i wish. This is an issue that in my opinion should never have been broadcast publically and should have been sorted between all parties involved, or at least shouldnt have been made public until results were in, definate facts were known, but since you chose to make it public anyone with any opinion can post on it, including myself. Perhaps if this matter had been sorted out in private, you would never have been reported in the first place, be it by accused persons or anyone else who might bare some anamosity

on that note Faith, you'll be glad to know im off to do other things non forum related, so enjoy the rest of the night with no challenges, just mass gratuitus praise for your sparkling seal of approval


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Prettyjoby said:


> no offense to you , or anyone else here, but I don't know you, OR the OP, or anyone in the thread. I am completely void of all the politics involved.
> However from reading the thread thoroughly the logical assumption was that the OP knew who had reported her, as she clearly states this several times. I am sure she would know what she has and has not told other people.
> 
> Therefore assuming her to be honest (again I don't know her) She probably does know who it was and that it was someone on this forum.
> 
> Hence my comment.


 
nah no offense caused, to me anyway, i was just challenging it in a healthy way. Though Faith has said the specific info that has been divulged was only known by 3 people..... so it could be any of them 3 that put the report in


----------



## Dan

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i know her and have spoken to her on the forum, we have never met though i have met her other half


In which case i'll keep my ASSumptions to myself :lol2:


----------



## Meko

do they let you know in advance or just turn up?


----------



## Faith

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i know her and have spoken to her on the forum, we have never met though i have met her other half
> 
> yes you do have an official seal of approval.... whos to say you didnt call the bloody people yourselves just to get the seal of approval to make you look better on the forum and in recent incidents? now theres surmising for ya.......
> 
> i shouldnt judge you? but yet you post all these threads about recent events with information <<that may or may not be true, who knows>> that allows people to judge others.........
> 
> so all the people who came to your bbq dont know what you keep, what you do or what your full names are? they didnt see your collection whilst they were there?
> 
> as or jumpin on the thread without readin it, i have actually and have interprutted <SP> it how i see it. N just cos i dont like what i read doesnt mean i cant nor shouldnt reply to it, i will do so if i wish. This is an issue that in my opinion should never have been broadcast publically and should have been sorted between all parties involved, or at least shouldnt have been made public until results were in, definate facts were known, but since you chose to make it public anyone with any opinion can post on it, including myself. Perhaps if this matter had been sorted out in private, you would never have been reported in the first place, be it by accused persons or anyone else who might bare some anamosity


Your not listening are you IT WAS AN EMAIL,
As for calling them my self well that would be a bit silly wouldnt it considering these people have the right to remove my whole collection wake up love.

As for the people at my BBQ's no they dont know the full address 9 out of 10 call me faith so dont know my name and NO WAY did they see the whole collection EVER!

So the issue that i passed an inspection shouldnt have been brodcast :crazy:
as for results what on earth has that got to do with this thread? ill tell ya nothing at all,
Yes 3 people know and 2 of them are ruled out becuase they dont have the full information that was given to the AWA people.

Post what ever you like on the thread your not going to stop me enjoying the fact that we PASSED :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Andy

Meko said:


> do they let you know in advance or just turn up?


They let me know in advance. If they just turned up at your door i would tell them to piss off they haveno right to enter your house unless they have the police with a warrent.


----------



## llama_girl

I can't believe that someone would do such a thing! It is indeed a very sad day in for the hobby! I don't know you but from what i have read on here i believe you are a good keeper who's reputation was never in any doubt to people who know you. Well done for passing and also well done for not saying who it was...and not giving them the attention...i'm sure it would be very easy to do that!
Again...well done! :2thumb:


----------



## Kami22

Meko said:


> do they let you know in advance or just turn up?


I asked our councils animal control person (?) and they said that they could only turn up unnanounced if the person being investigated was under license like a pet shop or something... personal keepers they have to ask permission before they can get into the property...

They didnt say anything about advanced warning though...

I think too many people are getting caught up in the 'who did it?' thing... just be glad that they did because its exposed yet another good rep keeper (not that they should have to be exposed)... If only the OP knows then that should be enough and everyone should just give them a pat on the back for doing a sterling job...


----------



## Meko

Andy said:


> They let me know in advance. If they just turned up at your door i would tell them to piss off they haveno right to enter your house unless they have the police with a warrent.


 
there goes my plan of turning up at somebody's house pretending to be from the Animal Welfare and taking what i want...


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

why would they have the right to remove your whole collection if your husbandary and everything else was as it should be?

Faith, at no point have i tried to take that away from you "love"........... 

night night


----------



## Faith

Meko said:


> do they let you know in advance or just turn up?


Lol yup they call up and let you know they are comming, as for turning up at someones house i bet you people are dumb enough to think your allowed to go in


----------



## brittone05

It is generally the RSPCA who turn up unannounced. They still have no power of entry though and you don't have to let them in should you not wish to.


----------



## Lucy_

:no1:Congrats hun! 

little :censor: like that really annoy me when they have nothing else better to do. :lol2:
You should feel very proud of yourselves!
x


----------



## cooljules

oh i have been grassed up by neighbours for years...the sort of neighbours if you park outside there house they come out screaming....

anyway rspca came...said nothing wrong.

year later same thing

last year (after that new law thing) 'oooo your snakes look sad' so i got one of those long forms, all pos ticks apart from one...and he said he would be back in 2 weeks, i called him :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor: cnut (i had 64 of em but wouldnt let me post em!

and to take me to court...i had the backing of many respected herpers and i wouldnt change a thing...i so much wanted them to take me to court..

some time later a female rspca came..asking politly if she could come in, asked if she knew a snake from a bosc and she said no, so i told her to :censor: off.....

i hadnt heard anything since, apart from the same officers coming to see me for help....with someones dogs

under the new laws they can now not wait until your pet is sad (so will feel neglected) god i hate the rspca, and even in short time llama girl has been with me, she knows now they are not what there seemed to be from joe public.


----------



## stucoady

I have no idea about the dynamics of this forum (from an outsiders observation it seems all very clicky to me lol) But what people seem to miss is that a referral was made and it was investigated. that in itself should be praised. Surly the welfare of a animal comes before the pride or repretation of the owner?


----------



## cooljules

stucoady said:


> I have no idea about the dynamics of this forum (from an outsiders observation it seems all very clicky to me lol) But what people seem to miss is that a referral was made and it was investigated. that in itself should be praised. Surly the welfare of a anima comes before the pride of the owner?


in my case, those who came didnt even know anything about reptiles.....hence they said my snakes looked sad


----------



## lobley

congrats to you both,you must be well chuffed.:no1:

the thing i cant understand tho (not directing this at you faith)is why they get in touch to make an appointment,surely they shud just turn up unannounced and if people have nothing to hide they will let them in.
but by saying 'we'll be coming in such a date and such a time',then for the people who arent looking after their pets this gives them plenty of opportunity to 'correct' things for the inspection.
theres a hell of alot of people out there who mistreat animals and need severley dealing with,but by giving them dates and times of the visit then how will they ever catch these people.
i know ive gone off topic here,but just something ive been curious about for a while.
mandie


----------



## Kami22

stucoady said:


> I have no idea about the dynamics of this forum (from an outsiders observation it seems all very clicky to me lol) But what people seem to miss is that a referral was made and it was investigated. that in itself should be praised. Surly the welfare of a animal comes before the pride or repretation of the owner?


But its a waste of the investigators time if the allegations are unfounded or based on revenge... it would be better for them to spend time with those who really need their help... I suppose you could compare this to making a hoax phone call...


----------



## Faith

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> why would they have the right to remove your whole collection if your husbandary and everything else was as it should be?
> 
> Faith, at no point have i tried to take that away from you "love"...........
> 
> night night


Because their idea of correct husbandry isnt always correct, the same as the person who was called on by the rspca was asked why there was no food in the viv with a royal the person asked if they were joking and the officer replied with no they are meant to have food available 24/7.

Not only that the woman thought you could heat a viv with UV they are a bunch of antis even stated that reptiles should be in the wild.



Lucy_ said:


> :no1:Congrats hun!
> 
> little :censor: like that really annoy me when they have nothing else better to do. :lol2:
> You should feel very proud of yourselves!
> x


Thank you huni


----------



## Gerry4292

:lol2:


Faith said:


> Someone on the fourm decided to call our council and the animal welfare lady was round today at 1pm................
> 
> Id like to say thanks for anyone who ever doubted our husbandry we PASSED with FLYING colours ZERO improvments at all they were extreamly happy.
> 
> Although the lady and the dog warden knew sod all about the PSL laws or the DWA but still the dog warden is a reptile keeper him self.
> 
> So again id like to thank you:no1: for calling them if anything you have proved to everyone on here that there is no doubt in our husbandry at all :flrt:


 
Hi Faith
No how you feel had same thing with one of our neighbours regarding our birds of prey reps and dogs.RSPCA turned up mob handed and after a thorough examination/check of all reps/bop/animals/housing husabdry etc came away with a totally clean sheet and the RSPCA now send students round here to see how animals bops reps should be kept.:2thumb:
Sometimes the people who mean to do us harm for whatever reason actually do us good.GOD BLESS THEM ALL:lol2::lol2:


----------



## stucoady

cooljules said:


> in my case, those who came didnt even know anything about reptiles.....hence they said my snakes looked sad


 
The point is it was looked into. I would assume that it would be impossible to know about every animal you investigate, they prob look more at the envrionment etc and if they decided something was a miss they prob seek advice form a more professional person. For example you wouldn't go to any vet with a poorly rep but to one that knew his/her stuff?


----------



## cooljules

lobley said:


> congrats to you both,you must be well chuffed.:no1:
> 
> the thing i cant understand tho (not directing this at you faith)is why they get in touch to make an appointment,surely they shud just turn up unannounced and if people have nothing to hide they will let them in.
> but by saying 'we'll be coming in such a date and such a time',then for the people who arent looking after their pets this gives them plenty of opportunity to 'correct' things for the inspection.
> theres a hell of alot of people out there who mistreat animals and need severley dealing with,but by giving them dates and times of the visit then how will they ever catch these people.
> i know ive gone off topic here,but just something ive been curious about for a while.
> mandie


i can understand what your saying, but after the 1st time i just tell them to go...dont let the 'royal' or official looking uniform scare you, they have the same amount of power as one of my farts...

just look how bad the rspca really are, and when they come around, and dont even know what a corn snake is...


----------



## Meko

stucoady said:


> I have no idea about the dynamics of this forum (from an outsiders observation it seems all very clicky to me lol) But what people seem to miss is that a referral was made and it was investigated. that in itself should be praised. Surly the welfare of a animal comes before the pride or repretation of the owner?


 
isn't that like saying the police should be praised for attending a hoax 999 call even though their time was wasted and there was no need for them to go.


----------



## Faith

stucoady said:


> I have no idea about the dynamics of this forum (from an outsiders observation it seems all very clicky to me lol) But what people seem to miss is that a referral was made and it was investigated. that in itself should be praised. Surly the welfare of a animal comes before the pride or repretation of the owner?


Thank you :lol2:


----------



## Kami22

Meko said:


> isn't that like saying the police should be praised for attending a hoax 999 call even though their time was wasted and there was no need for them to go.


Woo someone agreed with me!


----------



## solid

Apart from the fact that whoever reported them knew their collection so must have KNOWN that it was looked after, especially if they were fellow herpers. They were basically just out to cause trouble i assume.

Now that was a waste of everybody's time, including the AW officer that could have been out inspecting an animal that actually needed help.

Congrats on passing by the way:no1: 



stucoady said:


> I have no idea about the dynamics of this forum (from an outsiders observation it seems all very clicky to me lol) But what people seem to miss is that a referral was made and it was investigated. that in itself should be praised. Surly the welfare of a animal comes before the pride or repretation of the owner?


----------



## cooljules

stucoady said:


> The point is it was looked into. I would assume that it would be impossible to know about every animal you investigate, they prob look more at the envrionment etc and if they decided something was a miss they prob seek advice form a more professional person. For example you wouldn't go to any vet with a poorly rep but to one that knew his/her stuff?


um...the last vet i saw didnt know much about herps, she thanked me for actually letting me treat the animals (i still told her most of it)

im no expert, no where near...but the rspca take the mick


----------



## Kami22

Reptiles are just too specialised for the RSPCA sometimes and most vets round here wont treat em...

Im liking that so many people are on my wavelength bout it being the same as a hoax call


----------



## stucoady

solid said:


> Apart from the fact that whoever reported them knew their collection so must have KNOWN that it was looked after, especially if they were fellow herpers. They were basically just out to cause trouble i assume.
> 
> Now that was a waste of everybody's time, including the AW officer that could have been out inspecting an animal that actually needed help.
> 
> Congrats on passing by the way:no1:


 
They prob have a duty to investigate and it's difficul to tell a fake from a real referral ( I speak from experience as a social worker).


----------



## llama_girl

Kami22 said:


> Reptiles are just too specialised for the RSPCA sometimes and most vets round here wont treat em...
> 
> Im liking that so many people are on my wavelength bout it being the same as a hoax call


I cartainly agree with where you're coming from! NO-ONE would praise the emergency services for attending such calls...nor would it ever be said that 'well at least they looked into it'! the person who made that hoax call would be in the wrong...just as the person who made the false allogation is!


----------



## Meko

Kami22 said:


> Reptiles are just too specialised for the RSPCA sometimes and most vets round here wont treat em...
> 
> Im liking that so many people are on my wavelength bout it being the same as a hoax call


 
balls; you're just excited cos i agreed with you.


----------



## Gerry4292

Meko said:


> isn't that like saying the police should be praised for attending a hoax 999 call even though their time was wasted and there was no need for them to go.


 
Meko
To a certain degree I have to agree with yourself and quote above re praising investigation.Yes the rspca and the police and every other emergency service have a job to do and i am quite sure in most parts they do that job to the best of there abilities (I am x forces I know we do ) if joe public wasnt making malicious calls against people who care and love there reps/animals/etc they would have more time to chase the real cruelty cases.


----------



## Kami22

Meko said:


> balls; you're just excited cos i agreed with you.


Damn right i am... It doesnt happen often :blush:


----------



## lobley

cooljules said:


> i can understand what your saying, but after the 1st time i just tell them to go...dont let the 'royal' or official looking uniform scare you, they have the same amount of power as one of my farts...
> 
> just look how bad the rspca really are, and when they come around, and dont even know what a corn snake is...


yes i would be annoyed at the fact somebody reported me,but i would let them in to prove my animals are looked after correctly.somebody in the past did report me for not looking after my dogs,i let the rspca in to look for themselves,i had nothing to hide,was annoyed yes,very much so,my pets get better looked after than the kids lol so i wouldve worried if it was the nspcc lol
what im saying is how do they catch the 'bad' owners if their gonna give an appointment to visit them,its crazy.


----------



## solid

I realise that and completely agree - its just in this case without the email there would have been no reason for them to visit in the first place.



stucoady said:


> They prob have a duty to investigate and it's difficul to tell a fake from a real referral ( I speak from experience as a social worker).


----------



## retri

Ahahahahahaha!

No but seriously....

Ahahahahahahahahaha!!!!

What complete plank did that?!?!

seriously, for them to give your address its more than likely that they have been to your house, which means the are just a complete tool as anyone who has visited you would know that there is no way that animal welfare would find any issues...... didnt someone threaten to do that? I swear I read it on one of the threads??

Oh well, glad it went well!! :no1:

p.s. if I have copied, repeated, etc etc anything that has already been said or done thats because I only read the first couple of pages, the thread is too long to read eveything at this time of night:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Faith

Yes one person did but i know for a fact they would never have go the address and that person wasnt smart enough to call them...........
The person that called them did it just to annoy us tbh


----------



## retri

Faith said:


> Yes one person did but i know for a fact they would never have go the address and that person wasnt smart enough to call them...........
> The person that called them did it just to annoy us tbh


hmmm, oh well, its a shame that hoax callers dont get prosecuted:whistling2:


----------



## boidae

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6222658997955297881&q=source:011353347511689267313&hl=en

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6050752885255000807&hl=en

these are your videos of your royal pythons you had for *6* weeks, maybe it's these that people thought the need to report you if it was via the forum.

im glad someone did, if thats the case. pretty bad videos.

is there not a build up of crap too in the enclosure? i thought ball pythons crap once every 4-6 weeks. did they all crap 2 times in a day? or dont you clean them out? 
the substrate looks quite moist too, maybe they either die from whatever killed them or scale rot would have had them.

in this video there seems to be a lack of water in the waterdish. maybe you don't top it up when needed? if its dryed out or close to, then are the temps too hot because it wouldnt likely run out overnight? or do you not change the water daily or at least every other day?
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6050752885255000807&hl=en.

maybe the highly demanding leapord geckos need all the attention.


what? i couldnt let everyone give you the thumbs up when you bring it on yourselves could i now?

especially if it was a forum member it cannot be a hoax call. its a legitimate call on behalf of the animals.


----------



## purejurrasic

Oh dear !

somebody shut that door :bash:


----------



## Hamish

i just have to say this is better than eastenders. <3 forum dramas.
gratz on the rspca pass althoug if it was anything like the sspca check that i received before collecting a snake from them it went like this. 
the 2 inspectors came into the house looked at my set ups and stated "oh our vivs are white those are much nicer, look how cute your cat is" then 15 minutes were spent talking about a cat :lol2:


----------



## RasperAndy

boidae you're like a wosp that won't go away........

anybody got any bug spray, kill this thing before it annoys the shit out of me


----------



## Dextersdad

:lol2::lol2:

Well done Faith and Diablo:2thumb::2thumb:

And a firm :censor::censor: to the supportors of the moron who reported you and yes they still appear every now and then as we can see.

Sour grapes eh!



RasperAndy said:


> boidae you're like a wosp that won't go away........
> 
> anybody got any bug spray, kill this thing before it annoys the **** out of me


Careful mate, that bug has no doubt reported you for language. 

Sour grapes again.


----------



## retri

boidae said:


> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6222658997955297881&q=source:011353347511689267313&hl=en
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6050752885255000807&hl=en
> 
> these are your videos of your royal pythons you had for *6* weeks, maybe it's these that people thought the need to report you if it was via the forum.
> 
> im glad someone did, if thats the case. pretty bad videos.
> 
> is there not a build up of crap too in the enclosure? i thought ball pythons crap once every 4-6 weeks. did they all crap 2 times in a day? or dont you clean them out?
> the substrate looks quite moist too, maybe they either die from whatever killed them or scale rot would have had them.
> 
> in this video there seems to be a lack of water in the waterdish. maybe you don't top it up when needed? if its dryed out or close to, then are the temps too hot because it wouldnt likely run out overnight? or do you not change the water daily or at least every other day?
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6050752885255000807&hl=en.
> 
> maybe the highly demanding leapord geckos need all the attention.
> 
> 
> what? i couldnt let everyone give you the thumbs up when you bring it on yourselves could i now?
> 
> especially if it was a forum member it cannot be a hoax call. its a legitimate call on behalf of the animals.


:bash:..... anyone got a bigger hammer?

You claim to be this all knowing plank, for starters, do you not know the difference between snake feces and urine?

secondly, the moist substrate more than likely has something to do with the lack of water in the water bowl, when moving the enclosure its likely that the water was spilt from the water bowl? I have done this countless times when moving rubs around....

Your like a case of Herpes, extremely unpleasant and never goes away!


----------



## Faith

Boidae, all i have to say to you is :lol2: im not going to explain my self to you considering all of your questions were answered in a thread you couldnt be bothered to read.
And if any of my enclosures were in a mess the awa woman would have pointed it out and given me an improvment notice, but oh she didnt :lol2:

I already have one part of the PM back so i can tell you that they didnt die from what ever it is you are saying they died from.
So i think you need to get off your soap box and stop being a google expert


----------



## the-tick

oh for pete's sake make this (insert suitable word) shut up!!


----------



## Faith

Hamish said:


> i just have to say this is better than eastenders. <3 forum dramas.
> gratz on the rspca pass althoug if it was anything like the sspca check that i received before collecting a snake from them it went like this.
> the 2 inspectors came into the house looked at my set ups and stated "oh our vivs are white those are much nicer, look how cute your cat is" then 15 minutes were spent talking about a cat :lol2:


Lol i wish it was they were here for over an hour but i was a good girl and held my tounge the woman was a dumb ass but the dog warden knew kinda what he was on about.



Dextersdad said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> Well done Faith and Diablo:2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> And a firm :censor::censor: to the supportors of the moron who reported you and yes they still appear every now and then as we can see.
> 
> Sour grapes eh!
> 
> 
> 
> Careful mate, that bug has no doubt reported you for language.
> 
> Sour grapes again.


Thanks hun : victory:


----------



## purejurrasic

Suprised he has time to post on other threads, would have thought he would be trying to find some other breeder to latch onto and post behind thier backs.

Just for the record, I have young royals who do crap over a few days, ones who upturn water bowls and ones who make a real mess, and evey single one gets cleaned out every single day. And incase your wondering, I proberbly have more royals right now, then you have had in your short sparkling life.

So what you ask, well, if you were to see them b4 I cleaned them out, you would most likely gasp, see them after, and they are spotless.

You dont know when the videos were made, you dont know the situation, so how you can make such a comment is beyond me.

I wouldn let a door handle worry you all, after all , no matter what some plank thinks, the inspection went fine.

Just not worth it.


----------



## purejurrasic

Faith said:


> I already have one part of the PM back so i can tell you that they didnt die from what ever it is you are saying they died from.
> So i think you need to get off your soap box and stop being a google expert


oh yeah, I forgot that, yeah, the PM mentions nothing about arm chair vets trying to diagnose bad husbandry does it.

in fact, points to something quite specific if i read it right.


----------



## Faith

Tony hun no one is going to be able to stop me enjoying the fact that the inspection went fine :2thumb:


----------



## Mason

Ok i'll own up.

It was me.

I rang them and told them that i'd seen you BBQ'ing and eating african rock pythons.

I was high at the time of the phonecall and actually thought it was Eric Cartman I was speaking to at the time. not the AW people.

All a massive misunderstanding and i'm very very sorry.

Seriously though congrats guys.


----------



## Owzy46

Mason said:


> Ok i'll own up.
> 
> It was me.
> 
> I rang them and told them that i'd seen you BBQ'ing and eating african rock pythons.
> 
> I was high at the time of the phonecall and actually thought it was Eric Cartman I was speaking to at the time. not the AW people.
> 
> All a massive misunderstanding and i'm very very sorry.
> 
> Seriously though congrats guys.


lol

I havent got anything useful to contribute just... biode, your boring, stop posting sh*t, it's clearly not going to help anyone and you must realise it's not going to make you any friends?


----------



## dracco

I have followed this thread from day one and just wanted to say well done on the inspection pass and as for the person who contacted them they must have a poor sad life if that is all they have to do with their time and maybe its time they found a hobby


----------



## MSL

There certainly are some vindictive people out there.........I havent seen your animals or vivs but purely from posts by you both it is fairly obvious you know what you are talking about...I seriously didn't think you would have anything to worry about.
What worries me is the impact this persons (whoever it is...lol) actions have on the forum...how are we going to be able to trust other members with problems or issues, ask for help if we think someone will report you!

Really bad decision by the person who caused all this rubbish.

Congratulations Faith and Diablo.Well Done for giving it to the man!....lol:2thumb:

ps Mason.....you really made me laugh ....lol


----------



## Hamish

Owzy46 said:


> lol
> 
> I havent got anything useful to contribute just... biode, your boring, stop posting sh*t, it's clearly not going to help anyone and you must realise it's not going to make you any friends?


Biode aint here to make friends but after reading some of the post he has thrown together i would love to get real close with him :whistling2:


----------



## boidae

it's boidae.


----------



## boidae

here's a question someone wants me to ask you. 

why did you wait untill the regius died before you thought about vetting them?


----------



## brittone05

BoidaE - do everyone a favour an bog off back to the Bob Clark thread will you.

You know next to zilch about Faith and Diablo's collection, the cisrcumstance surrounding the inspection and the condition witht he royals.

Can I ask YOU - how many sick royals or reptiles for that mater have you dealt with over your expansive keeping? I presume by the attitude on you that you are a higly repsected keeper who has a considerable amount of animals to care for? Would you know psychically that during the night while you were sleeping that your royal was becoming excessively unwell?

Faith has openyl stated that the royals literally went downhill in the space of 24 hours - she is in a totally new area following a recent housemove and is a little unsure of the surrounding vets practice opening hours - she has been honest.

Yet you, some jumped up little PC warrior decides to poke thier nose in at every turn where it is clearly not welcome.

Please, before you jeopardise Bob Clark's reputation after your constant ramblings being his UK contact adn such like, shut the hell up and go play somewhere else - you are boring!


----------



## MSL

boidae said:


> it's boidae.


 
Who cares.


----------



## ViRMiN

MSL said:


> Who cares.


Not I!


----------



## boidae

brittone05 said:


> BoidaE - do everyone a favour an bog off back to the Bob Clark thread will you.
> 
> You know next to zilch about Faith and Diablo's collection, the cisrcumstance surrounding the inspection and the condition witht he royals.
> 
> Can I ask YOU - how many sick royals or reptiles for that mater have you dealt with over your expansive keeping? I presume by the attitude on you that you are a higly repsected keeper who has a considerable amount of animals to care for? Would you know psychically that during the night while you were sleeping that your royal was becoming excessively unwell?
> 
> Faith has openyl stated that the royals literally went downhill in the space of 24 hours - she is in a totally new area following a recent housemove and is a little unsure of the surrounding vets practice opening hours - she has been honest.
> 
> Yet you, some jumped up little PC warrior decides to poke thier nose in at every turn where it is clearly not welcome.
> 
> Please, before you jeopardise Bob Clark's reputation after your constant ramblings being his UK contact adn such like, shut the hell up and go play somewhere else - you are boring!


 
im not his contact. where did i say i was his contact? whers my constant ramblings? how do royals do that over night after 6 weeks of keeping?
you people here seem to have found a home on this forum and stick up for each other with bull comments and personal attacks and make things up to give people bad reputations.

you and your *clinical disorders*.

i will post what i want on any subject at any time.
and im not afraid of giving myself a bad reputation. 

i will not be allow this to reflect on anyone else but me.


----------



## brittone05

hahaha clinical doisorders - blimey I nearly pee'd my pants over that one - you sure you not a comedian??

So, you are that experienced that you know of no single illness, viral or bacterial issue that can cause a healthy looking reptile to go downhill and die in 24 hours?

You are quite the expert


----------



## Moosmoo

Faith.. i know we havent always got along... since the calci sand and all that jazz... but i want to congratulate you on your passing inspection.. 

they can be very picky and all sorts so im happy for you.. 

and as for boidae.. it doesnt matter whether you are an expert or not.. things can and do happen and it can be no means the keepers fault.. 

try myxamatosis... 

things happen and sometimes cant be prevented no matter how good a carer you are. 

Hana


----------



## sparkle

boidae said:


> im not his contact. where did i say i was his contact? whers my constant ramblings? how do royals do that over night after 6 weeks of keeping?
> you people here seem to have found a home on this forum and stick up for each other with bull comments and personal attacks and make things up to give people bad reputations.
> 
> you and your *clinical disorders*.
> 
> i will post what i want on any subject at any time.
> and im not afraid of giving myself a bad reputation.
> 
> i will not be allow this to reflect on anyone else but me.


if you dont KNOW what can cause royals to die overnight then you are simply not a very well read keeper.. a snake that seeminly is healthy ONE day and dies the next hasnt necessarily been halthy on the inside.. but reptiles are difficult to judge with regards to health at times.. even for herp vets...

even without experience ( and you have none it seems when it comes to reptile diseases or health issues) there is such a thing as GOOGLE ,,. that way the facts remain impartial from the forum and you can read and inform yourself of MANY different clinical and non-clinical issues that cause animals in general to die.. not specifically snakes

the royals faith and diablo had my friend also had 50 of ... 41 are now dead... 2 in the last week.. and we visited her and she has NO husbandry issue whatsoever.. 

because of this there are implications for these snakes that are worrying... some showed signs before they died.. MOST didnt..

therefore she is taking several ones to a vet monday and having them euthanised for tests..

theres no way of knowing what has happened to any of these snakes recently. hence why testing and vets and Pms are important..

if you actually KNEW that by the time a snake shows signs usually its the tip of the ice berg,, reptiles go down hill very very fast sometimes because they show no outward signs due to their biological structures.. unlike mamalls they do not cry or make noises..

we do not always as keepers notice very tiny behavioural changes and rush them to the vet..

therefore reptiles more so than any popularly kept animals suffer in silently without us always noticing..

however that said YES there are several issue that could cause what SEEMS to be a healthy animal to die within 24 hours.. instead of arguing about something you blatantly are not read up on..

get off the forum and edcuate yourself


----------



## the-tick

boidae said:


> it's boidae.


thanks for correcting us bidet


----------



## royalnking

boidae said:


> im not his contact. where did i say i was his contact? whers my constant ramblings? how do royals do that over night after 6 weeks of keeping?
> you people here seem to have found a home on this forum and stick up for each other with bull comments and personal attacks and make things up to give people bad reputations.
> 
> you and your *clinical disorders*.
> 
> i will post what i want on any subject at any time.
> and im not afraid of giving myself a bad reputation.
> 
> i will not be allow this to reflect on anyone else but me.


You are the biggest hypocrit I have ever come across,

you told people very abruptly to leave a thread you started when they ask relevent and appropriate questions of you, yet when you are politely asked to leave others threads, when you attack them, you say you have every right to continue posting.

you mention that others make bull comments and personal attacks but you are doing the same.

you say we all have clinical disorders when you ourself have one, its called heduparsitis.

I am now putting you on ignore because (a) I hate hypocrasy (b) you get me all wound up and I like to be chilled and calm (c) you have nothing relevent to say anyway.

Faith I'm sorry tried desperately not to feed this troll but as I say he gets to me. I have a feeling he and the other critics will have egg on their faces when you reveal the pm results, and congratulations again.


----------



## CaseyM

Personally id rather just smile at Boidae's comments and wait for Dr Hetzel to return his other results.... An internet warrior who looks about 14 versus a well respected professional reptile pathologist..... someone remind me where theres meant to be a contest in that?? :lol2:


And for ANYONE sitting there possibly doubting Faith and Diablo actually waiting on PM results etc.... I was standing in Dr Hetzels office talking to him when her animals were mentioned : victory:


----------



## ViRMiN

the-tick said:


> thanks for correcting us bidet


<cackle> :no1:


----------



## sparkle

CaseyM said:


> Personally id rather just smile at Boidae's comments and wait for Dr Hetzel to return his other results.... An internet warrior who looks about 14 versus a well respected professional reptile pathologist..... someone remind me where theres meant to be a contest in that?? :lol2:
> 
> 
> And for ANYONE sitting there possibly doubting Faith and Diablo actually waiting on PM results etc.... I was standing in Dr Hetzels office talking to him when her animals were mentioned : victory:


 
whilst casey i am having to put differences aside here to post this i 100% agree with you..

the vet where the scottish snakes will be taken has been given dr hetzles details also... and i have asked for them to dicuss working together on this issue so we can have a clearer more concise picture of what is really going on...

it would be impossible to concot a lie ( which many have sucessfully done on rfuk in past in reference to other issues) regarding this issue at the moment..

to do that vets, herp pathologists and a host of keepers ( many who do not get along outwith of this issue at the moment) would need to have collaborated in a lie..

something that not only is impossible to pull off but is pointless


----------



## Faith

Oh i do love google gueens they are fab,
Boidae, I have a idea stop using google, as for the vets the snake was checked over on a saturday evening by the sunday it was dead, tell me how after moving from your home town over 300 miles away to a new area that you would know a 24 hour emergency REPTILE vet.
Ill answer for you........you wouldnt, they didnt go to the vet before hand because there simply was nothing wrong with them!
Hence no reason for a vet check, answer me this if they were in your care for 18 hours why wouldnt you take them to a vet to be checked before they were sold. As ive told you before boidae i have part of the PM results your armchair vet diagnosis is very far from the acutal facts.

Do your self a favour and stop speculating go back and read the whole 38 page thread and stop asking me questions that have already been answered.
I have no further reasons to humor you with any answers becuase your questions are pointless.


----------



## Faith

royalnking said:


> Faith I'm sorry tried desperately not to feed this troll but as I say he gets to me. I have a feeling he and the other critics will have egg on their faces when you reveal the pm results, and congratulations again.


Continue to feed the troll lets hope he eats so much he goes a little like this:blowup:
Ive waited ages to use that


----------



## Moosmoo

either way what does it matter to bodiae? its nothing to do with him.. 

i would like to know the results simply because we keep royals.. 

there is NO need to be rude and suspect on this forum..

we are all keepers and we all love our animals.. therefore when something like this happens we all need to band together to try and find the problems/issues..

being nasty at this point makes no difference


----------



## royalnking

Faith said:


> Continue to feed the troll lets hope he eats so much he goes a little like this:blowup:
> Ive waited ages to use that


 
lol thats a good one, I like this one


----------



## Faith

royalnking said:


> lol thats a good one, I like this one


Hey thats cheating its not on the forum :bash:


----------



## Athravan

This thread should be a positive one, I see no reason to start questioning Faith's ability to look after animals at this point, and bringing up old threads that have been closed. If you want to ask Faith a question about the health of her animals I'm sure she will answer it if you ask politely via PM

Please no arguing on this thread.


----------



## ViRMiN

Aww pity it's not 18+... I'm so hungry... I could eat a troll! :devil: : victory:


----------



## Andy b 1

ViRMiN said:


> I could eat a troll! :devil: : victory:


 eat me anyday :mf_dribble:


----------



## MSL

ViRMiN said:


> <cackle> :no1:


 Do you think he knows what a bidet is?:whistling2:


----------



## ViRMiN

MSL said:


> Do you think he knows what a bidet is?:whistling2:


That would warrant intelligence! :whistling2:


----------



## boidae

Faith said:


> Out of the 5 we had only 1 is left, its at the vets atm and im told is doing ok.


are you making things up?
you stated on that thread the snake was in the vets and was doing fine. now its dead? whats up with that? you didnt update the thread,whys that? 
how come its fine at the vets and not with you?

you are the ones who obtained the cf snakes, you are the ones who vet them on purchase. 



if i was a forum troll would i not be negative towards other peoples threads?


anyway i left the forums and was asked back to have a post on this thread. i done so. 
make sure you update the locked thread with real pm results. why not add the pm part result you already have.


----------



## royalnking

MSL said:


> Do you think he knows what a bidet is?:whistling2:


He'll be googling it now :lol2:

Here's another one faith


----------



## brittone05

Who asked you back to post on this thread exactly? that has got to be yet another classic quote form the reptile expert that is Boidy


----------



## Iliria

brittone05 said:


> Who asked you back to post on this thread exactly? that has got to be yet another classic quote form the reptile expert that is Boidy


 yup most likely


----------



## the-tick

these are fun


----------



## purejurrasic

boidae said:


> are you making things up?
> you stated on that thread the snake was in the vets and was doing fine. now its dead? whats up with that? you didnt update the thread,whys that?
> how come its fine at the vets and not with you?
> 
> you are the ones who obtained the cf snakes, you are the ones who vet them on purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> if i was a forum troll would i not be negative towards other peoples threads?
> 
> 
> anyway i left the forums and was asked back to have a post on this thread. i done so.
> make sure you update the locked thread with real pm results. why not add the pm part result you already have.


Who asked you to ask the question a few pages back?

was it that little voice in your head.

the same one who asked you to post bobs price behind his back and without his knowledge (admitted by your very self)

So someone asked you back to post on this thread only did they?

Sounds like either you are trying to cause trouble or someone else is using you as a stoge to stoke the fire.

Either way show you in a good light.

Some trouble causing idiot who came back to the forum to cause trouble or someone doofer !

lol, poor guy :whistling2:


----------



## brittone05

heheheheee


----------



## purejurrasic

boidae said:


> are you making things up?
> you stated on that thread the snake was in the vets and was doing fine. now its dead? whats up with that? you didnt update the thread,whys that?
> how come its fine at the vets and not with you?


no, she said it was doing 'ok' thats not the same as doing fine.

Yes its now dead. Why, because the first PM pointed to something, the last royal was starting to show signs and they took the hard choice to allow the vets to do further tests in the interest of the general sanke keeping public.

The thread has not been updated as not all the results are in, and unlike the arm chair gang, this is not being guessed at



> you are the ones who obtained the cf snakes, you are the ones who vet them on purchase.


 
And you have superman xray eyes that will pick up internal issues do you? 



> if i was a forum troll would i not be negative towards other peoples threads?


 
Depends on who your acting for, and why your stirring it up


----------



## Faith

Athravan said:


> This thread should be a positive one, I see no reason to start questioning Faith's ability to look after animals at this point, and bringing up old threads that have been closed. If you want to ask Faith a question about the health of her animals I'm sure she will answer it if you ask politely via PM
> 
> Please no arguing on this thread.


Thank you Christy


----------



## ViRMiN

boidae said:


> are you making things up?
> you stated on that thread the snake was in the vets and was doing fine. now its dead? whats up with that? you didnt update the thread,whys that?
> how come its fine at the vets and not with you?
> 
> you are the ones who obtained the cf snakes, you are the ones who vet them on purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> if i was a forum troll would i not be negative towards other peoples threads?
> 
> 
> anyway i left the forums and was asked back to have a post on this thread. i done so.
> make sure you update the locked thread with real pm results. why not add the pm part result you already have.


I'll have to do some searching on the Internet over the weekend to find a bra big enough to control a tit like you!!! :no1:


----------



## CaseyM

ViRMiN said:


> I'll have to do some searching on the Internet over the weekend to find a bra big enough to control a tit like you!!! :no1:


 
LMFAO!!!

Id quote in my sig that but im not sure id get away with it :lol2:


----------



## ViRMiN

Cheers! :notworthy:


----------



## royalnking

ViRMiN said:


> I'll have to do some searching on the Internet over the weekend to find a bra big enough to control a tit like you!!! :no1:


pmsl this is just the best quote ever, I have disturbing images now of you wearing it though :whistling2:


----------



## Faith

boidae said:


> are you making things up?
> you stated on that thread the snake was in the vets and was doing fine. now its dead? whats up with that? you didnt update the thread,whys that? how come its fine at the vets and not with you?


As i keep trying to tell you, i think you may be blind or illitrate, but there were 5 yes 5 snakes brought, just because the one that was at the vets was doing ok it means nothing so how about you go a re read the bloody facts geeez louise, the one that was still alive is now dead by leathal injection would you like to know its cause of death?




boidae said:


> you are the ones who obtained the cf snakes, you are the ones who vet them on purchase.


Is there a law to state that i have to have them vetted on purchess?
Do you think everyone does that every single person who buys a snake vets it on purchess? Erm NO it dont happen like that 




boidae said:


> if i was a forum troll would i not be negative towards other peoples threads?
> anyway i left the forums and was asked back to have a post on this thread. i done so.
> make sure you update the locked thread with real pm results. why not add the pm part result you already have.


I dont have to make sure i do anything, did you pay for the PM results nope i shall do as I see fit with them. 

If someone asked you to jump in front of a train would you do it i bet you would. Talk about sheep no wonder the hobby is going down hill.


----------



## ViRMiN

royalnking said:


> pmsl this is just the best quote ever, I have disturbing images now of you wearing it though :whistling2:


Only over my head whilst re-enacting scenes from Dambusters! :lol2:


----------



## vodka

ViRMiN said:


> I'll have to do some searching on the Internet over the weekend to find a bra big enough to control a tit like you!!! :no1:


brill,,,,, top award


----------



## ViRMiN

I'm here all night! :notworthy:


----------



## vodka

royalnking said:


> pmsl this is just the best quote ever, I have disturbing images now of you wearing it though :whistling2:


u got cameras in our living room??? :lol2:


----------



## Faith

ViRMiN said:


> I'll have to do some searching on the Internet over the weekend to find a bra big enough to control a tit like you!!! :no1:


That is going in my sig


----------



## ViRMiN

Faith said:


> That is going in my sig


You're welcome Faith... :blush:


----------



## ViRMiN

"Say what you see!" :whistling2:


----------



## ViRMiN

And... for the record, I've never met Faith nor Diablo, so it's not like I'm keeping friends sweet... so, don't try that one...


----------



## Snake_Pliskin

well done.. just shows ya that theres always somebody lurking on here that will stick the knife in soon as your back is turned!


----------



## royalnking

ViRMiN said:


> "Say what you see!" :whistling2:


No cameras vodka, what I see is purely from a warped imagination coupled with the fairy outfit


----------



## ViRMiN

royalnking said:


> No cameras vodka, what I see is purely from a warped imagination coupled with the fairy outfit


:lol2: I think you meant my missus, "Vodka", but hey!...


----------



## royalnking

ViRMiN said:


> :lol2: I think you meant my missus, "Vodka", but hey!...


yeh I know she's your missus, wrong quote but it still fits :lol2:


----------



## ViRMiN

royalnking said:


> yeh I know she's your missus, wrong quote but it still fits :lol2:


:whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Mason

guys i'm really sorry but I think I might have just done it again.

I don't remember much about the last five minutes but if the police come asking questions about you feeding babies to burmese pythons it was probably me...


----------



## CaseyM

Mason said:


> guys i'm really sorry but I think I might have just done it again.
> 
> I don't remember much about the last five minutes but if the police come asking questions about you feeding babies to burmese pythons it was probably me...


 
Did Sami leave you unattended again?!?!

Ive told her about doing that :whip:


:lol2:


----------



## sami

CaseyM said:


> Did Sami leave you unattended again?!?!
> 
> Ive told her about doing that :whip:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


Yeah, sorry. 

My bad.


----------



## CaseyM

sami said:


> Yeah, sorry.
> 
> My bad.


You gotta stop doing that or at least buy a shock collar or cage or something.... its just not safe to leave him in a room with phones and computers and stuff


----------



## Mason

We all have our little vices.


----------



## sami

CaseyM said:


> You gotta stop doing that or at least buy a shock collar or cage or something.... *its just not safe to leave him in a room with phones and computers and stuff*


should I not let him go to work then?


----------



## CaseyM

sami said:


> should I not let him go to work then?


Hes supervised in work most of the time and their insurance covers their risk :lol2:


----------



## Mason

CaseyM said:


> Hes supervised in work most of the time and their insurance covers their risk :lol2:


I've been on my own all week. In charge of the networks for two sites in Derby, one in wolverhampton and two in Paris.

Scary no?

You should be especially shocked as you actually now me :lol2:

My boss was back in today though, no more working in my pants


----------



## CaseyM

Mason said:


> I've been on my own all week. In charge of the networks for two sites in Derby, one in wolverhampton and two in Paris.
> 
> Scary no?
> 
> You should be especially shocked as you actually now me :lol2:
> 
> My boss was back in today though, no more working in my pants


But why....why would they do that??? :crazy:

Please tell me you havent been sat working in your pants.... infact no, dont bother.... i already know the answer :lol2:


----------



## Mason

well I was in an office on my own.

18 degree air con is all the excuse I need to let the boys hang loose.

You do know first hand how much time I like to spend in my pants  Anyone who has been in our house longer than ten minutes knows that!


----------



## Mason

oh and by the way.... the bra/tit thing...

Funniest thing i've read in ages  Nice one.


----------



## ViRMiN

Mason said:


> oh and by the way.... the bra/tit thing...
> 
> Funniest thing i've read in ages  Nice one.


:notworthy: Wasn't trying to impress anyone really... but, thanks! :2thumb:


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles

:lol2: this thread is ace:lol2:


----------



## retri

Good old non-bio he does provide good entertainment, the most pointless and idiotic posts.......

So Baddae, what do you have against faith, you seem to be sticking your nose in on every thread she posts?

im in a bit of a hyper mood, you wanna go some???

get the gloves on big boy I fancy a nosy at your post history :jump:


----------



## retri

Ok, Ill admit it, I get bored very easily :whistling2:


----------



## Maureen Collinson

boidae said:


> are you making things up?
> you stated on that thread the snake was in the vets and was doing fine. now its dead? whats up with that? you didnt update the thread,whys that?
> how come its fine at the vets and not with you?
> 
> you are the ones who obtained the cf snakes, you are the ones who vet them on purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> if i was a forum troll would i not be negative towards other peoples threads?
> 
> 
> anyway i left the forums and was asked back to have a post on this thread. i done so.
> make sure you update the locked thread with real pm results. why not add the pm part result you already have.



This post has had more than enough answers already, but I have given in to an over whelming desire to add to the replies regardless.

I am finding it very hard to accept that anyone such as yourself would step in and be someone else's lackey, not for the fact that you are posting on their behalves, but because you have placed your self in the position of allowing yourself to ask the most pathetic questions as have been given to you, by someone desperately gripping at straws in order to try to bring Faith down, as the last rouse did not work in this despicable persons favour. That is so obvious for all with even an ounce of common sense/intelligence to read and see through, something you severely you lack in, hence your position here as somebody else's lackey/general dog's body. 

These types of posts always reflect back on the person/s that are causing the trouble in the first instances, so I leave you with this thought in mind. Even if most of us don't know who it was, many of us will have our suspicions, and that being the case, human nature and all that, then it will be doing far more harm to the people we all suspect in the long run, so you and whoever, even if not the cause of the main trouble, are in your attempts to pull Faith down, pulling others down instead, or is that perhaps your intention out of guilt now, but wait no, none of you could ever think up that one could you now? In fact, I'm sure you will have a hard enough job trying to work out what I mean.

You know what, after what you are trying so hard to do here and failing at miserably , I say carry on, as Faith truly deserves this wonderful boost after what she has been through, and you and whoever is egging you on, (can you still see to type by the way?) is sure giving her that and more, bless you and the driving force behind you. 

Mo.


----------



## Roewammi

Maureen Collinson said:


> This post has had more than enough answers already, but I have given in to an over whelming desire to add to the replies regardless.
> 
> I am finding it very hard to accept that anyone such as yourself would step in and be someone else's lackey, not for the fact that you are posting on their behalves, but because you have placed your self in the position of allowing yourself to ask the most pathetic questions as have been given to you, by someone desperately gripping at straws in order to try to bring Faith down, as the last rouse did not work in this despicable persons favour. That is so obvious for all with even an ounce of common sense/intelligence to read and see through, something you severely you lack in, hence your position here as somebody else's lackey/general dog's body.
> 
> These types of posts always reflect back on the person/s that are causing the trouble in the first instances, so I leave you with this thought in mind. Even if most of us don't know who it was, many of us will have our suspicions, and that being the case, human nature and all that, then it will be doing far more harm to the people we all suspect in the long run, so you and whoever, even if not the cause of the main trouble, are in your attempts to pull Faith down, pulling others down instead, or is that perhaps your intention out of guilt now, but wait no, none of you could ever think up that one could you now? In fact, I'm sure you will have a hard enough job trying to work out what I mean.
> 
> You know what, after what you are trying so hard to do here and failing at miserably , I say carry on, as Faith truly deserves this wonderful boost after what she has been through, and you and whoever is egging you on, (can you still see to type by the way?) is sure giving her that and more, bless you and the driving force behind you.
> 
> Mo.


 
well said maureen, I totally agree, good on ya faith (and paul!lol!)

and as for boiade.........just seen he's asking for volunteer experience with reps......with that attitude :whistling2:


----------



## boidae

Roewammi said:


> well said maureen, I totally agree, good on ya faith (and paul!lol!)
> 
> and as for boiade.........just seen he's asking for volunteer experience with reps......with that attitude :whistling2:


 
im not looking for voluntry work in the slightest. a thread in my username may say so, but im not personally.


----------



## retri

boidae said:


> im not looking for voluntry work in the slightest. a thread in my username may say so, but im not personally.


You have multiple personalities??

Explains a few things :whistling2:


----------



## retri

just so we dont get confused, can we name each peronality?

how many you have? 

2?.... well your name is Adam right? so of corse number one should be called Adam..... so number two :hmm:how bout Trevor?

so who are we talking to at the minute? 

I like the name Trevor... hope he is the nice one:whistling2:


----------



## purejurrasic

boidae said:


> im not looking for voluntry work in the slightest. a thread in my username may say so, but im not personally.


WTF :lol2:

So what are you saying here, you didnt post that thread, the one that says 'I am looking....' and signed Adam

Or did you post it on behalf of someone else, maybe with out them knowing.

Or did you post it without yourself knowing?

Seems to be a pattern forming here, you post something, then say its not you, not for the person you posted about or with out thier knowledge?

Strange indeed.


----------



## Mason

back peddling by someone who realises they've been a tit


----------



## ViRMiN

:lol2:


----------



## tarantulabarn

purejurrasic said:


> WTF :lol2:
> 
> So what are you saying here, you didnt post that thread, the one that says 'I am looking....' and signed Adam
> 
> Or did you post it on behalf of someone else, maybe with out them knowing.
> 
> Or did you post it without yourself knowing?
> 
> Seems to be a pattern forming here, you post something, then say its not you, not for the person you posted about or with out thier knowledge?
> 
> Strange indeed.


 
Thing is tony, he has flung so much crap at so many people he doesnt remember what crap he told to anyone 

And Boidae, you can tell your string puller his day will come, very soon,


----------



## purejurrasic

Its a good job google aint pay as you go, some people would have a hell of a bill with all that time on thier hands.


----------



## boidae

i will not leave if you keep typing your personal comments at me.
maybe thats where you went wrong in the first reply to me faith in the original thread?
oh and your diablo wanting to meet with me or something oh and then your crew having their says.

so it seems its stemmed from you 2.
i hold grudges i admit it. they will last a lifetime. your problems for messing with me.

you lot have always been personal with me first if you read through. im a Dark Oppressor when messed with on the internet.

im sure someone on the original thread said you started the personal comments towards me too.

anyway, this is what you get. 

no one else has it, it's just you, and your freinds now on me.


----------



## Dan

boidae said:


> im a Dark Oppressor when messed with on the internet.


See now THAT is some funny sh*t

EDIT - How about you just be a grown up, both on here and in the real world?


----------



## Mason

boidae said:


> i will not leave if you keep typing your personal comments at me.
> maybe thats where you went wrong in the first reply to me faith in the original thread?
> oh and your diablo wanting to meet with me or something oh and then your crew having their says.
> 
> so it seems its stemmed from you 2.
> i hold grudges i admit it. they will last a lifetime. your problems for messing with me.
> 
> you lot have always been personal with me first if you read through. im a Dark Oppressor when messed with on the internet.
> 
> im sure someone on the original thread said you started the personal comments towards me too.
> 
> anyway, this is what you get.
> 
> no one else has it, it's just you, and your freinds now on me.


A dark oppressor?


You're a grade A. First class tit.


----------



## Mason

Dan said:


> See now THAT is some funny sh*t
> 
> EDIT - How about you just be a grown up, both on here and in the real world?


 
of all the times for you to pop up!

Classic stuff this!!

I'm expecting to be 'oppressed' at any moment


----------



## Dan

Mason said:


> of all the times for you to pop up!


I don't have my web cam on, how did you know?


----------



## Mason

Wrong!

It's like you have some sort of "someone is making a tit out of themselves" radar!


----------



## Nerys

> im a Dark Oppressor when messed with on the internet.


thats almost as funny as the bra comment..

N


----------



## purejurrasic

Oh dear

keep on posting mate, you only making yourself look stupid and everyone else look great.

Grudges dont work well , here or in real life. 

Grow up, face facts and put your efforts into filling your spare time that you havnt got.

Your a Dark Oppressor ?

more like dissalusioned and sad and lonely.

Any ways, since you openly admit your just out to cause trouble for some users, maybe you need to get an infraction or a ban as its against the rules and I am sure even your not above them.


----------



## boidae

*Dark* *Oppressor*

A master of manipulating hellish magic *(in this case a thread).* Dark Oppressors are true demons. They are the ruling class of demonkind, cruelly Machiavellian and political.

*Machiavellian*

*Attempting to achieve their **goals** by **cunning**, **scheming**, and **unscrupulous** methods. *

my goals are to mess with faith and you all for starting the problems with bitter/hostile comments, as i said i hold grudges. as i said on a previous thread im not the nicest of people when approached.

*it seems that summs up what ive been doing as my form of retaliation to faith?*
*i should probably be banned from the forum for harrassment, i will be a problem for you all if left to my own devices.*


----------



## Mason

yes your annoying online post are going to cause me *real* problems.

:lol:


----------



## Nerys

tbh, who gives a f88k if you do hold grudges?

N


----------



## purejurrasic

A problem for us all !

get a grip on life boy 

and it aint no secret where we are if you really want to be a problem. Sure there will be a que wanting to shake your hand.

WHat you seem to not get is the hobby is pretty close, most people know someone who knows someone else, you go out of your way to mess people and it does come back many times over, even years later.

and you think your a hellish magic? lol, what pills are you on.

Classic google quote i see

nighty night, hope the bed bugs dont bite.:whistling2:


----------



## Mason

yup, knock yourself out!


----------



## Nerys

oh but.. if they do bite.. he would hunt them down with his flaming sword of doom no doubt..

or is that another way of saying he would act like a cock>

N


----------



## Mason

I shall come forth and act like a tool on forums at you!!

Pheer me!


----------



## Mason

Lmao!


----------



## Dark oppressor

My magical powers have brought me to this place



I sense all is not well here



There is an inbalance between the forces of cleverness and dumbness.



I will need to call upon all my powers to right this inbalance before it rips a hole in the very fabric of the earth, such is the strength of the dumbness.



I shall use my magical cunning powers to rearrange huge numbers of black and grey dots to form a pattern worthy of great mirth and laughter.



This shall balance the powers and restore cleverness to this place.



All bear witness to the power of the black and grey dots....

















I can feel the waves of laughter crusing across the planet already, the balance is restored.Do not try to incur my wrath once more, for I shall not be so forgiving a second time.


----------



## tombraider

Dark oppressor said:


> My magical powers have brought me to this place
> 
> 
> 
> I sense all is not well here
> 
> 
> 
> There is an inbalance between the forces of cleverness and dumbness.
> 
> 
> 
> I will need to call upon all my powers to right this inbalance before it rips a hole in the very fabric of the earth, such is the strenth of the dumbness.
> 
> 
> 
> I shall use my magical cunning powers to rearrange huge numbers of black and grey dots to form a pattern worthy of great mirth and laughter.
> 
> 
> 
> This shall balance the powers and restore cleverness to this place.
> 
> 
> 
> All bear witness to the power of the black and grey dots....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can feel the waves of laughter crusing across the planet already, the balance is restored.Do not try to incur my wrath once more, for I shall not be so forgiving a second time.


 
OMG lol i picked a funny time to nosey in this thread. Now i really am scared :lol2:


----------



## CaseyM

tombraider said:


> omg lol i picked a funny time to nosey in this thread. Not i really am scared :lol2:


be afraid......... Be very afraid.....


----------



## Nerys

oh bless, you are only a young puppy..

your hair has not even responded to puberty yet.. bless your little cottons..

must have a chat to ian about who he sells condas too.. :lol2:

N


----------



## purejurrasic

LMFAO

going to bed on a good note !


----------



## lekkie

i thought multiple accounts was a banable offence:whistling2:


----------



## Nerys

nah lekkie.. or at least not for a year or so..

i mean snuff was a member for 13 months before someone chucked their dummy out the pram and looked for an excuse to ban her..

N


----------



## lekkie

Nerys said:


> nah lekkie.. or at least not for a year or so..
> 
> i mean snuff was a member for 13 months before someone chucked their dummy out the pram and looked for an excuse to ban her..
> 
> N


 yeh but everyone liked snuff.......................


----------



## purejurrasic

Wont be here in the morning, 

so I grabbed some screen shots to pass around.

:lol2:


----------



## Nerys

lekkie said:


> yeh but everyone liked snuff.......................


lol, thats cool, coz she sure as frick does not like them anymore.. 

she likes the people who are not digging for an excuse to impose *discipline

*laughable way to describe events

i thought it was pretty pathetic at the time, and i still think it was pretty pathetic now. the great thing is that everyone who has mentioned it to me, also thinks the same.

N


----------



## wacky69

just want to say welldone on passing faith!!!

and to the *delusional* one you are sooooooo funny but i think its time you took your pills they are long over due young man, and get yourself to bed before ya mammy finds out you up so late!!!!


----------



## Maureen Collinson

Nerys said:


> lol, thats cool, coz she sure as frick does not like them anymore..
> 
> she likes the people who are not digging for an excuse to impose *discipline
> 
> *laughable way to describe events
> 
> i thought it was pretty pathetic at the time, and i still think it was pretty pathetic now. the great thing is that everyone who has mentioned it to me, also thinks the same.
> 
> N




I truly can't believe they would remove Snuff's account after all this time. 
Shame on mods and admin for taking that nasty spiteful action. 

WHY, for crying out loud. It's not as though it was to do with the 1 account only ruling as this was you talking through Snuff, and it was wonderful. Something unique to RFUK. I enjoyed reading all about the escapades. RFUK's own version of a cartoon strip like many of the papers have because they are so popular. If they are chipping away at things like this on here now, then they are destroying the heart of the forum, and over time this will do untold damage just as it has with other forums. Shame, I really thought this forum was a cut above the rest. 

:censor::censor::censor: Just noticed my big boy's account has gone too. :censor: Not as important as yours Nerys as I did not have a lot of time for updating of but it was a fun way of attempting to educate, which I won't bother with now.

Mo.


----------



## Gerry4292

All bear witness to the power of the black and grey dots....

















I can feel the waves of laughter crusing across the planet already, 

Thats because your a pillock, once the nappy rash has gone away you'll feel much happier.In case you don't feel happier you could always bring your threats to my house.My 16yr old daughter is always looking for a way to vent her anger.YOU WALLY.


----------



## jacko

Dark oppressor said:


> My magical powers have brought me to this place
> 
> 
> 
> I sense all is not well here
> 
> 
> 
> There is an inbalance between the forces of cleverness and dumbness.
> 
> 
> 
> I will need to call upon all my powers to right this inbalance before it rips a hole in the very fabric of the earth, such is the strength of the dumbness.
> 
> 
> 
> I shall use my magical cunning powers to rearrange huge numbers of black and grey dots to form a pattern worthy of great mirth and laughter.
> 
> 
> 
> This shall balance the powers and restore cleverness to this place.
> 
> 
> 
> All bear witness to the power of the black and grey dots....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can feel the waves of laughter crusing across the planet already, the balance is restored.Do not try to incur my wrath once more, for I shall not be so forgiving a second time.


this idiot is either one of these or maybe both :whistling2:

Total
Workforce
Advisory
Technician

Collator
Of
Conformational
Knowledge


----------



## Gerry4292

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Gerry4292

My Daughter has just come down stairs,I showed her D.O's pic.
She said and i quote.
"I hope he come's here,I would love to damage him"
:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto

boidae said:


> im a Dark Oppressor when messed with on the internet.


No more Dexter for that man.

Or Dungeons and Dragons. You make the rest of us geeks look weird.


----------



## ViRMiN

Ssthisto said:


> No more Dexter for that man.
> 
> Or Dungeons and Dragons. You make the rest of us geeks look weird.


Ah-ha! There is life on the forums at this hour! Keep up the good word sir! :no1:


----------



## pam b

:rotfl::rotfl:whata great start to a Saturday.
Cheers DO best laugh in ages :roll::roll2:


----------



## brittone05

OMG - Boydy - you make me pee my pants on each occasion you post - at this rate my Tena bill will be through the roof!!!!

Seriously - oh Dark opressor - spare me your wrath as I am just a mere mortal who cannot equate to your magical powers.....

Get a grip you tool - with a picture like that you stand more chance of killing people with laughter than anything else! (and for the record, my 3yr old lad has more meat on his bones than you - put a tshirt on!)


----------



## the-tick

ha ha ha just read this back.

bidet you are a class1 fool and yes you will keep on posting like the fart that hangs in the air.

....dark oppressor.... more like tongue depressor


----------



## pam b

the-tick said:


> ha ha ha just read this back.
> 
> bidet you are a class1 fool and yes you will keep on posting like the fart that hangs in the air.
> 
> ....dark oppressor.... more like tongue depressor


But surely the game has changed, dont we all want him to continue posting now?
Seriously havnt laughed that much for ages, Epic Fail.


----------



## purejurrasic

I think its a shame DO is banned, so funny ! made my day reading it last night

Not sure if its the b*m washer though, DO post was funny !


----------



## Dan

Can a mod just confirm the accounts belonged to the same person, i honestly can not believe he could be such an idiot.


----------



## sparkle

coming on changing your name and being banned is idiotic yes!!

the fact he managed to do it with an epic fail and an ounce of humour is actually something i had a giggle about 

he looks more like an advert for teenage deodrant than a black magic occult practitioner

:lol2:


----------



## boidae

Dan said:


> Can a mod just confirm the accounts belonged to the same person, i honestly can not believe he could be such an idiot.


it does not belong to me, ive reported it.


----------



## purejurrasic

boidae said:


> it does not belong to me, ive reported it.


didnt think so, to funny for it to be you:bash:


----------



## ratboy

Faith said:


> Someone on the fourm decided to call our council and the animal welfare lady was round today at 1pm................
> 
> Id like to say thanks for anyone who ever doubted our husbandry we PASSED with FLYING colours ZERO improvments at all they were extreamly happy.
> 
> Although the lady and the dog warden knew sod all about the PSL laws or the DWA but still the dog warden is a reptile keeper him self.
> 
> So again id like to thank you:no1: for calling them if anything you have proved to everyone on here that there is no doubt in our husbandry at all :flrt:


Good for you !!!!


Maybe you should return the compliment


----------



## Dan

boidae said:


> it does not belong to me, ive reported it.


Does that mean that "incredible specimen" of a weak little boy wasnt't you either? I really feel for that poor b*gger!!


----------



## Mirf

The DO was more entertaining than bidet is :crazy:


----------



## CaseyM

Dan said:


> Does that mean that "incredible specimen" of a weak little boy wasnt't you either? I really feel for that poor b*gger!!


Oh no, if the picture thread in off topic is to be believed then the lad in that pic is definately him :lol2:


----------



## ratboy

Smirfy said:


> The DO was more entertaining than bidet is :crazy:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## StuW247

1) Glad you got through the ordeal of of a check with AWO with flying colours. Goes to show that there are some pricks out there.

2) Please when you get the PM results could you post them. Although i have not bought any CF Pythons, i would still like to know what happened to the poor little bleeders. As i am sure most of us would.

3) Boidae why let people use you. Be true to yourself, if someone wants to say something tell them to say it themselves. Getting an account is not that hard unless they have been banned permenatly from this forum.

Regards 
Stuart W


----------



## Faith

boidae said:


> i will not leave if you keep typing your personal comments at me.
> maybe thats where you went wrong in the first reply to me faith in the original thread?
> * oh and your diablo wanting to meet with me or something* oh and then your crew having their says.
> so it seems its stemmed from you 2.
> i hold grudges i admit it. they will last a lifetime. your problems for messing with me.
> you lot have always been personal with me first if you read through. im a Dark Oppressor when messed with on the internet.
> im sure someone on the original thread said you started the personal comments towards me too.
> anyway, this is what you get.
> no one else has it, it's just you, and your freinds now on me.


:lol2::lol2::lol2: im not even going to try to think about how funny it would be, Boid we will be at ashford feel free to say hi wont ya.



Mason said:


> A dark oppressor?
> You're a grade A. First class tit.


No where near good enough to be first class hun 



boidae said:


> my goals are to mess with faith and you all for starting the problems with bitter/hostile comments, as i said i hold grudges. as i said on a previous thread im not the nicest of people when approached.
> *it seems that summs up what ive been doing as my form of retaliation to faith?*
> *i should probably be banned from the forum for harrassment, i will be a problem for you all if left to my own devices.*


You silly little boy you can try and mess as much as you like its not me that ends up looking like an ass is it :Na_Na_Na_Na:
But i seriously hope they ban you soon Diablo has been banned for a lot less and i wouldnt want the mods to look biased.



wacky69 said:


> just want to say welldone on passing faith!!!
> 
> and to the *delusional* one you are sooooooo funny but i think its time you took your pills they are long over due young man, and get yourself to bed before ya mammy finds out you up so late!!!!


Thank you hun 



ratboy said:


> Good for you !!!!
> Maybe you should return the compliment


Lol thanks ive thought about it but i could do it, id rather go round there and take the reptiles if i thought they were being mistreated


----------



## Faith

CaseyM said:


> Oh no, if the picture thread in off topic is to be believed then the lad in that pic is definately him :lol2:


OH no way! im scared run run run for my life,
Im so glad you said that casey ill get KNZ to stamp on his foot! 
LMAO i really really want to meet him now cant stop laughing :lol2::lol2::lol2:




StuW247 said:


> 1) Glad you got through the ordeal of of a check with AWO with flying colours. Goes to show that there are some pricks out there.
> 
> 2) Please when you get the PM results could you post them. Although i have not bought any CF Pythons, i would still like to know what happened to the poor little bleeders. As i am sure most of us would.
> 
> 3) Boidae why let people use you. Be true to yourself, if someone wants to say something tell them to say it themselves. Getting an account is not that hard unless they have been banned permenatly from this forum.
> 
> Regards
> Stuart W


1. Thanks 
2. When i have the compleated results yes naturally ill post them.


----------



## ratboy

Faith said:


> LMAO i really really want to meet him now cant stop laughing :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Just be careful. He is a Dark Oppressor after all.


----------



## Faith

Ahh magic dont scare me its all mirrors and lighting 
Althought voodoo may be a giggle :lol2:


ratboy said:


> Just be careful. He is a Dark Oppressor after all.


----------



## retri

Aww man the last 10 pages are Hilarious!!!! 

Im just dissapointed that DO wanst bio......

although the satement 'im a dark opressor' does show signs of him losing it......

Biodae if you fancy it I am having a get together next week you are more than welcome, below are the people that have confirmed so far:

Froddo Baggins,
Merlin,
Ron Weasley,
Batman,
Chris Angel,
Satan,
Medusa,
Jesus

there are a few more people that need to confirm, but it should be a great day, we are gonna start with drinks at mine (choice of water or wine) and then we are gonna hop on a magic carpet and travel to Everest and make it dissappear, your dark powers would really come in useful:2thumb:


----------



## Faith

retri said:


> Aww man the last 10 pages are Hilarious!!!!
> 
> Im just dissapointed that DO wanst bio......
> 
> although the satement 'im a dark opressor' does show signs of him losing it......
> 
> Biodae if you fancy it I am having a get together next week you are more than welcome, below are the people that have confirmed so far:
> 
> Froddo Baggins,
> Merlin,
> Ron Weasley,
> Batman,
> Chris Angel,
> Satan,
> Medusa,
> Jesus
> 
> there are a few more people that need to confirm, but it should be a great day, we are gonna start with drinks at mine (choice of water or wine) and then we are gonna hop on a magic carpet and travel to Everest and make it dissappear, your dark powers would really come in useful:2thumb:


Oh Retri are you talking about Criss angel the magician?
We was watching him last night he really is crap


----------



## pam b

Not being funny or anything, but does anyone else think that DO looks abit like that tit Rex (Conehead) Newmark off BB9, perhaps he has a little brother.


----------



## Faith

pam b said:


> Not being funny or anything, but does anyone else think that DO looks abit like that tit Rex (Conehead) Newmark off BB9, perhaps he has a little brother.


LMAO oh im so glad i made this thread


----------



## the-tick

probably the most light hearted one on here at the mo lol


----------



## Faith

the-tick said:


> probably the most light hearted one on here at the mo lol


Its cus nothing makes rfukers fell better than laughing


----------



## pam b

Faith said:


> Its cus nothing makes rfukers fell better than laughing


Its certainly done that all right.:rotfl:


----------



## purejurrasic

its so nice, warm cosy feeling !

:grouphug:

apart from the twisted evil one of course
whip2:twisted:


----------



## Faith

purejurrasic said:


> its so nice, warm cosy feeling !
> 
> :grouphug:
> 
> apart from the twisted evil one of course
> whip2:twisted:


With out the twisted evil one i wouldnt have logged on to a comedy act lol


----------



## CaseyM

pam b said:


>


 

MWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## pam b

CaseyM said:


> MWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


lmao, now you've done it Casey, i'm really in trouble now.:lol2:


----------



## Faith

pam b said:


> lmao, now you've done it Casey, i'm really in trouble now.:lol2:


ARGH why cant i see the quotes


----------



## CaseyM

pam b said:


> lmao, now you've done it Casey, i'm really in trouble now.:lol2:


Wont be the first time and it'll not be the last :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## pam b

CaseyM said:


> Wont be the first time and it'll not be the last :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na: :whistling2:


----------



## Esarosa

phew 33 pages of reading..only wanted to come and say congrats on passing the inspection with flying colours, but have to say it was worth it, not laughed so much in quite a while.


----------



## Faith

Katiexx said:


> phew 33 pages of reading..only wanted to come and say congrats on passing the inspection with flying colours, but have to say it was worth it, not laughed so much in quite a while.


This should go down in rfuk history as the funniest thread ever 
Thanks


----------



## pam b

Faith said:


> This should go down in rfuk history as the funniest thread ever
> Thanks


Well dont forget the RFUK awards next year hun, surely it'll get a trophy:no1::no1:


----------



## Faith

pam b said:


> Well dont forget the RFUK awards next year hun, surely it'll get a trophy:no1::no1:


:lol2::lol2: Vote my thread lmao


----------



## Iliria

think i may have just wet myself laughing reading the last few pages of this,


----------



## retri

_







_

_do you think he knows there is a snake round his neck? cos surely if you were trying to make a 'scary pics' you would at least have a decent sized snake around your neck. (Oh My God Its A 12 Year Old With An 07 Corn Round his Neck!!!! Run for Your Lives!!)_


----------



## the-tick

but where are the eyebrows ? or are they removed because of "Mandy Fridays" ?


----------



## Asha

congrats on the pass.

i can't believe i just read through this entire thread... totally worth it though! :lol2:


----------



## bizz

Congrats on the pass Faith hon, my oh my reading through this has given me such a laugh, Boid, really you should be on stage, or in some form of institution


anyways congrats again Faith xx


----------



## boidae

ok i dont need to tollerate you anymore.

i posted and was given comments in ruturn.



purejurrasic said:


> Oh dear !
> 
> somebody shut that door :bash:





RasperAndy said:


> boidae you're like a wosp that won't go away........
> 
> anybody got any bug spray, kill this thing before it annoys the shit out of me





retri said:


> :bash:..... anyone got a bigger hammer?
> 
> You claim to be this all knowing plank, for starters, do you not know the difference between snake feces and urine?
> 
> secondly, the moist substrate more than likely has something to do with the lack of water in the water bowl, when moving the enclosure its likely that the water was spilt from the water bowl? I have done this countless times when moving rubs around....
> 
> Your like a case of Herpes, extremely unpleasant and never goes away!


etc etc etc

who did i offend you or the thread maker? i gave my input, im surprised faith was allowed this thread, claiming a forum member done this, surely it had to be a freind to have all her details, as in whys a dog warden there?.
surely this thread puts people of the forum.

your all her clan members, one of you made an account and claimed to be me too. pretty sad eh? and some of you came otmy other threads and thought youll have a post on them.

as i said, you all got personal with me first.

ive only posted on faiths cf royals and this one which is 99% likely in my veiw on the same subject. as it states in my first post on here.

anyway, you give 100 times what i give, and in greater numbers. your clique is starting to annoy me. i can easily call people here, have i done so?,no

an open topic, laughing at someone for caring about the welfare from what is most likely the royal videos.

how did they get your details? did diablo want to meet in person for a one on one chat?
as i said you must have bought it upon yourselves.
they phoned you, where did they get your number from???

congratulations on wanting attention and trying to impress yourself with yet another thread with no evidence of anything.
must be a private matter since the person knew all your details, is diablo not there to give you the thumbs up? or is he posting comments on peoples user look ups things like *msn chick*?

anyway, as i said surely this thread puts people off the forum.


keep your clique freinds away from me.
i wouldnt have to reply if they didnt give me something to reply to.


----------



## the-tick

reported for disruptive and augmentative post


----------



## boidae

if thats so why are the posts luring me in still there?
im bound to defend to anything that attacks me.


----------



## Snakes r grreat

I think this thread has run its course now, it has long descended into petty name calling, and is causing trouble on other parts of the forum. I think Faith has got her message across to those whom she wanted to, so this is the end of the matter now.


----------

